# TWISP CUE | PRODUCT OVERVIEW



## HPBotha (7/10/17)

The Cue was designed for new users wanting to move off stinkies, but at the same time the stealthy nature of the Cue is a perfect compliment as a ninja vape for all us veterans!

You can read more on the Cue Design philosophy in our Product Design Overview post [here] where I detail some of the main focuses and design process for the Cue.

*




*​*
COIL:*
The Cue pods contain a high-tech ceramic coil that for the duration of the 2ml cartridge will provide you with consistently clean and clear flavour (no burning). When used up it can be disposed. It is made up of a ceramic wick and 1Ω heating element that is very effective at fine vaporization of the flavour liquids.
Perfect flavor production through tightly controlled mass production of atomizing components, protecting the integrity of the device, flavor and experience.


*TANK:*
The disposable polycarbonate plastic Cue pods contain 2ml of liquid.
The pods integrate the mouthpiece; tank; coil and liquid all into one.
They snap into place by means of magnets in the base.
The flavour level is visible through the translucent plastic.
The pods are sealed as a safety feature and can not be refilled.
Knowing and controlling what goes into our Pods make gives us peace of mind about health and safety.
They are manufactured under the strictest controls, in a Medical Grade, GMP facitlity and filled under vacuum, to prevent leaking.
They are colour coded for the three different flavours for easy identification.
They feature an expiry date and batch code for traceability.
Full tank lasts approximately 350 puffs, with normal use.




*AIRFLOW:*
Bottom airflow.
Finely tuned for the perfect Mouth To Lung draw and experience.
Air intakes located on the side of the device.
Take care not to block while using.




*BATTERY:*
350 mAh Lithium Polymer Cell
Automatic Battery - fires when pressure sensor detects a user drawing on the device.
60 minutes to charge
Full charge lasts approximately 200 puffs under normal use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (7/10/17)

Thanks for the detailed breakdown of this device @HPBotha 

I like it that its 24mg liquid!
Also that the battery is automatic, ie it works when you inhale
Pity the battery only lasts 200 puffs and the tank is about 350 puffs
So its two charges per tank

sounds like a great stealth option

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/17)

I have to say this device stacks up really well against all the other similar devices found around the planet... @Takie and I took ours on our trip to Paris and the guys who use the Juul and Phix were really impressed with the Cue. It's a Chicken Dinner Ninja device and was used on the long trip via Doha to Paris! Highly recommended!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have to say this device stacks up really well against all the other similar devices found around the planet... @Takie and I took ours on our trip to Paris and the guys who use the Juul and Phix were really impressed with the Cue. It's a Chicken Dinner Ninja device and was used on the long trip via Doha to Paris! Highly recommended!
> View attachment 109511


How are the flavours? @Rob Fisher


----------



## Silver (7/10/17)

@BioHAZarD , from the Twisp website, I see the following flavours available:




I vaped all of those and more back in my Twisp days - late 2013

Tobacco#1 was quite nice at the time - but nowhere near some of the NETs i found much later in my journey

Polar Mint was nice but quite plain for me at the time

My favourite was a mix of Rebel and Polar Mint (that was my staple in my Twisp days). Rebel i remember was a very authentic tasting juice. Tasted very similar to Red Bull and was lovely. I tried a few other energy drink juices afterwards in my journey after Twisp, but none were as good as Rebel. Rebel had no artificial tastes from what i could remember.

I did try to vape Rebel in todays equipment. Just had too much flavour and didnt taste as good. I suppose one could dilute it but i havent tried.

The issue with this Cue is that I cant mix up the flavours. That was the whole fun part with the Clearo1 in 2013.

@HPBotha , cant you tell them to make a "Rebel Ice". Just add about 10 drops of menthol concentrate in there!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/10/17)

Silver said:


> @BioHAZarD , from the Twisp website, I see the following flavours available:
> 
> View attachment 109516
> 
> ...


Thanks for info @Silver 
I had hoped that they would expand on the range by now. I remember the rebel fondly from my days with the twisp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> How are the flavours? @Rob Fisher



I have tried the Energy Drink pod (@Takie's favourite) and it's nice... but my favourite is the Mint one and it's the best tasting juice of all the similar setups.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have tried the Energy Drink pod (@Takie's favourite) and it's nice... but my favourite is the Mint one and it's the best tasting juice of all the similar setups.


Thanks. Cant say i am surprised by your choice though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (7/10/17)

Silver said:


> @BioHAZarD
> 
> @HPBotha , cant you tell them to make a "Rebel Ice". Just add about 10 drops of menthol concentrate in there!


Will make it my mission for monday! Will let you know!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (8/10/17)

I'm not impressed with the flavours at all. Vinto Vape (an e-cig look alike) has more flavours to choose from. I've written a product review about it and posted it to the Hardware section.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/10/17)

Will see how she goes from SA to Nigeria 







Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Hi @HPBotha

Two questions on the Cue if I may:

1. How do you see *how much liquid is left in the pod?* It doesn't seem to have any clear strip unless I am missing something?






2. And secondly, *is it ok to use a wall adapter for the USB charging?* If so, will any adapter do or shall I try find the lowest current one possible? I think the clearo adapters were 375ma.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (9/10/17)

Great device. Its my on the go setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (9/10/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @HPBotha
> 
> Two questions on the Cue if I may:
> 
> How do you see how much liquid is left in the pod? It doesn't seem to have any clear strip unless I am missing something?



We are aware that the opacity is too dense on the first batch, and have already changed this for the second batch of pods. The pod in itself is a full polycarbonate plastic, and was intended to be semi-translucent.

Regarding your second question, any wall adaptor should work fine* as long as it does not exceed 5V*, the Cue has over current protection and should compensate when charging. The Cue is not fast charge capable (1.5A); the safeset charging is via a onboard USB from a pc / laptop. We have run many tests and have found that the signal from a PC / laptop to be the cleanest, and best matches on board lipo pack charging. Also car chargers, although convenient, should be avoided as much as possible. Many cheap car chargers do not compensate very well for fluctuations in power delivery (this warning is not only for Twisp devices, but for all electronic devices being charged via a car charger - invest in a high quality car charger).

I include the updated manual section, regarding the status LED:





​PS. @Silver already got our flavourist on to the Polar Rebel , lets see what marketing has to say!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

HPBotha said:


> We are aware that the opacity is too dense on the first batch, and have already changed this for the second batch of pods. The pod in itself is a full polycarbonate plastic, and was intended to be semi-translucent.
> 
> Regarding your second question, any wall adaptor should work fine* as long as it does not exceed 5V*, the Cue has over current protection and should compensate when charging. The Cue is not fast charge capable (1.5A); the safeset charging is via a onboard USB from a pc / laptop. We have run many tests and have found that the signal from a PC / laptop to be the cleanest, and best matches on board lipo pack charging. Also car chargers, although convenient, should be avoided as much as possible. Many cheap car chargers do not compensate very well for fluctuations in power delivery (this warning is not only for Twisp devices, but for all electronic devices being charged via a car charger - invest in a high quality car charger).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the comprehensive feedback @HPBotha 

When I buy another Rebel pod I will look out for the later more translucent ones...

And as for charging, thanks for the tip. I will probably just make use of the laptop USB port then. Am gonna wait till it runs flat first - I want to see how much charge is left.

As for the Polar Rebel - now that would be amazing!
I genuinely think a lot of people would like it more if the Rebel had an icy kick to it!
Maybe its just me - but I don't think so

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## HPBotha (9/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the comprehensive feedback @HPBotha
> 
> When I buy another Rebel pod I will look out for the later more translucent ones...



I just checked with the factory, the revised opacity pods are in production, but it will be a while to work through the current pods out in the wild until you have a definitive v1.2 Pod in hand. Sorry for that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

HPBotha said:


> I just checked with the factory, the revised opacity pods are in production, but it will be a while to work through the current pods out in the wild until you have a definitive v1.2 Pod in hand. Sorry for that.



Ok no problem HP 
I will continue to monitor to try get a feel for how long a pod lasts.
So far so good

By the way, can you imagine a pod filled with 24mg BlackBobas

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## HPBotha (9/10/17)

Silver said:


> By the way, can you imagine a pod filled with 24mg BlackBobas



OH man!!!! *Black Bobas*!!!! now THAT will be a flippen win of note!!!! I still have an empty cork stopper bottle of Blackbird, and now and again i take a whiff of the bottle lol! have you tried any of the new Alien Vision's remade juices? maybe a group import is due.....hint hint, wink wink....and we have something dead awesome in the works that will be SUCH a nostalgic MTL throwback! I think you and I must investigate with @Sir Vape or @KieranD to bring in some Black Bird and Flavor 39!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

HPBotha said:


> OH man!!!! *Black Bobas*!!!! now THAT will be a flippen win of note!!!! I still have an empty cork stopper bottle of Blackbird, and now and again i take a whiff of the bottle lol! have you tried any of the new Alien Vision's remade juices? maybe a group import is due.....hint hint, wink wink....and we have something dead awesome in the works that will be SUCH a nostalgic MTL throwback! I think you and I must investigate with @Sir Vape or @KieranD to bring in some Black Bird and Flavor 39!!!



Sign me up @HPBotha 
Take my money

It was you that discovered the mix of Blackbird and Bobas Bounty. I still have very low levels of supply of these two - thanks to one or two very kind forumites that have donated a bottle. I now use them extremely sparingly. And I think of you each time Black Bobas gets mixed up. What a legendary mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (9/10/17)

Im also interested in getting me a Cue, tested it at a twisp kiosk and i was impressed by the way it kicks nic wise and the flavour is good, 

Maybe you should start a flavour request thread, coz this device is gonna be on fire with alot of flavour choices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## HPBotha (9/10/17)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Maybe you should start a flavour request thread, coz this device is gonna be on fire with alot of flavour choices!


 *Good* idea!!! i will have to have a think on it...and plan a good way of getting the right answers. 
Let me work on something this week. will pop something up under the Twisp forum - sure many will want to pitch in!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (9/10/17)

Awesome thanks @HPBotha


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

HPBotha said:


> *Good* idea!!! i will have to have a think on it...and plan a good way of getting the right answers.
> Let me work on something this week. will pop something up under the Twisp forum - sure many will want to pitch in!



great idea @Create-A-Cloud 
I will certainly contribute to this when you get it up @HPBotha


----------



## HPBotha (11/10/17)

Silver said:


> The pod is still going though - but surely it must be nearly finished?
> 
> Lets see



@Silver the Cue uses a ceramic core as it's wicking - and you should be noticing a distinct lack of flavour when running empty. The core obviously does not burn, but you will know when you have eked out the last iota of ejuice!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Silver (12/10/17)

HPBotha said:


> @Silver the Cue uses a ceramic core as it's wicking - and you should be noticing a distinct lack of flavour when running empty. The core obviously does not burn, but you will know when you have eked out the last iota of ejuice!!!



Hi @HPBotha 
Have moved this post for you from the general threads to this Twisp Cue thread in the Twisp subforum
It adds value but needs to be in the Twisp subforum

In future, if you need to respond to someone on the general threads with more info about your products, then feel free to tag the member concerned in your subforum and take the discussion there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (13/10/17)

I tried a demo Twisp Cue today and I must say I loved it BUT I would never go that route because there are only 3 flavours. For me, it's the flavours that make vaping such fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/10/17)

Hooked said:


> I tried a demo Twisp Cue today and I must say I loved it BUT I would never go that route because there are only 3 flavours. For me, it's the flavours that make vaping such fun!



Hi @Hooked
As discussed in the other Twisp Cue thread inside the Twisp subforum, they did mention they were looking at rolling out other flavours for the Cue. I do agree with you that 3 is too limited. Lets hope they come out with several other great flavour options.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (27/10/17)

HPBotha said:


> *Good* idea!!! i will have to have a think on it...and plan a good way of getting the right answers.
> Let me work on something this week. will pop something up under the Twisp forum - sure many will want to pitch in!




Hi @HPBotha any news about this?


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/10/17)

Hi @HPBotha another suggestion for a awesome flavour profile would be to add a bit of Honey to your tobacco no 1 flavour.

In the Aspire Gusto there Rosted tobacco Honey is their top selling juice and i feel it would fit great in your twisp juice and pod range.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (30/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @HPBotha another suggestion for a awesome flavour profile would be to add a bit of Honey to your tobacco no 1 flavour.
> 
> In the Aspire Gusto there Rosted tobacco Honey is their top selling juice and i feel it would fit great in your twisp juice and pod range.



we have something in the works already!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## HPBotha (30/10/17)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Hi @HPBotha any news about this?


I will be doing a run down on our new HP flavours very soon, and will then have a flavour questionnaire ;-D

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob (30/10/17)

Ok? So after all the hype, decided to get me a Cue on the weekend and i was just really starting to like this cute little guy that is until it decided to take a dump in my shirt pocket today!!!  so now i will see how long we will not be on speaking terms coz if there is ONE thing that really ruffles my feathers (maybe i should post in the "what irritates me" thread) it is leaking gear 

Oh well...., so much for that 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Silver (30/10/17)

Spongebob said:


> Ok? So after all the hype, decided to get me a Cue on the weekend and i was just really starting to like this cute little guy that is until it decided to take a dump in my shirt pocket today!!!  so now i will see how long we will not be on speaking terms coz if there is ONE thing that really ruffles my feathers (maybe i should post in the "what irritates me" thread) it is leaking gear
> 
> Oh well...., so much for that
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



It hasn't leaked on me yet (I have only tried 3 pods so far) - but now you have me worried @Spongebob !


----------



## Slick (30/10/17)

I just read a review on Takealot that said 2 of the 3 pods received leaked,now im also worried @Silver


----------



## Silver (30/10/17)

Slick said:


> I just read a review on Takealot that said 2 of the 3 pods received leaked,now im also worried @Silver



That's not good news at all @Slick 
I was thinking this is the ideal device to slip in my shirt pocket when wearing a suit. 
I despise leaking devices 

Maybe it was a troublesome batch of pods.

My pods have been fine but I guess my sample size is way too low 

@HPBotha help us out here.
Any feedback on leaky pods from your side? Is this a small problem or should we worry.
Any knowledge of which pods are prone to leaking? Maybe those newer ones with the translucent sides? (My non-leaky pods are the "older" opaque ones)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (30/10/17)

Thank you @Spongebob and @Silver for bringing this to my attention. Can you please email (heinrich@twisp.co.za) photos of the pod that is leaking, or any other incidents? 

*I have informed the team, and we will investigate in the morning in earnest.* 

We have a very large volume of pods in circulation, and we have stringent quality control measures in place for manufacturing the Pods, the liquids and for filling. We would like to identify the location of the leaking, and subsequently revise our QC protocols. 

Should the Pod be cracked - and the seal at the base of the pod is compromised, there might be leaking. What we need to identify further is if the Pod plastic, the seal or the Pod base is the problem. Not only that, but also the incident rate! Out of the initial 380 000 pods manufactured, what % has leaked. 

**please do not mistake condensation for leaking, this is normal and can be expected from time to time**

Sorry if I cannot give you a straight answer now, but i will endeavour to give you some feedback tomorrow.

Once again, thank you for letting me know. We rely on the community to give us constructive feedback!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/10/17)

I have run all 3 pods and haven't had any issues with any of them.
This could just be a isolated incident where something may have caused this.

@Rob Fisher has been to Europe and back and has not reported any problems either.

I think we pretty safe @Silver , but it will be interesting to know the cause of @Spongebob problem, maybe the pod was just a "bad apple".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## r0ckf1re (31/10/17)

Spongebob said:


> Ok? So after all the hype, decided to get me a Cue on the weekend and i was just really starting to like this cute little guy that is until it decided to take a dump in my shirt pocket today!!!  so now i will see how long we will not be on speaking terms coz if there is ONE thing that really ruffles my feathers (maybe i should post in the "what irritates me" thread) it is leaking gear
> 
> Oh well...., so much for that
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


I bought one and so far 2 of the three pods are leaking.

I used the device two, maybe three times and have also not touched it again.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (31/10/17)

HPBotha said:


> Thank you @Spongebob and @Silver for bringing this to my attention. Can you please email (heinrich@twisp.co.za) photos of the pod that is leaking, or any other incidents?
> 
> *I have informed the team, and we will investigate in the morning in earnest.*
> 
> ...



Thanks @HPBotha 
Lets see if we can give you some further feedback here with photos

I will certainly report back here of I encounter any leaks. I am sure @Rob Fisher will do the same.

Just let me know if those new pods with the translucent viewing windows are released?


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @HPBotha
> Lets see if we can give you some further feedback here with photos
> 
> I will certainly report back here of I encounter any leaks. I am sure @Rob Fisher will do the same.
> ...



I used mine on a trip to Europe and had some condensation but the pods never leaked and that was on four flights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (31/10/17)

Why do i always get the bad apples then?  below some photos of the "offending" pod that "offended" me.....  

I did notice before the leak that whenever i took the pod out of the mod, it seemed very wet underneath? More then condensation would/should warrant?  

Then yesterday, the Cue was lying on its side in my shirt pocket, and when taking it out upon getting home, i got a whole hand full of juice and a mod tacky and wet with juice 

Hope this can shed some light on the issue???  













Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## r0ckf1re (31/10/17)

Mine is the same sadly 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (31/10/17)

Side note.... Zoom in on the 3rd photo and notice the wetness after i dried it yesterday, and i did not vape it today? Was lying at home on my bedside table?  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## r0ckf1re (31/10/17)

Same here











Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spongebob (31/10/17)

Yip, im no astronaut lol, but that looks like leaking to me, rather than condensation 

Damn, and i was so starting to like this little guy......  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/10/17)

I had to go and open my big mouth yesterday.
Today i pulled out the pod from the body and it was covered in juice 
Not too the point where it seeped out the body but definetly not condensation.

Will carry on testing and hope for the best.


----------



## Silver (31/10/17)

Decided to take my current Polar Mint pod out and this is what it looked like






Not leaking out the body but definitely looks like more than condensation. 

Same as @Clouds4Days

@HPBotha tell your QC peeps we've got a problem 

That said the vape is still working ok. 

Strangely it didn't do this on my previous two pods. I did take them out a few times to inspect. 

However I am now not so trustworthy about it not leaking in my pocket.


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/10/17)

Silver said:


> Decided to take my current Polar Mint pod out and this is what it looked like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yip that's exactly how mine looked today @Silver


----------



## Slick (31/10/17)

Ok im definitely not getting 1 now,and I was really looking forward to getting one for my travels in December,what a bummer!


----------



## HPBotha (31/10/17)

Thank you for the photos. @Spongebob sent me the same this morning, and it helped allot to confirm a few things for us.

We have our own ideas on the cause, but give me a few more days to give you clear feedback. We have been in communication with the factory regarding one issue we picked up, as you can imagine we take this very seriously and would like to get this resolved before the next batch goes into production!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spongebob (1/11/17)

HPBotha said:


> Thank you for the photos. @Spongebob sent me the same this morning, and it helped allot to confirm a few things for us.
> 
> We have our own ideas on the cause, but give me a few more days to give you clear feedback. We have been in communication with the factory regarding one issue we picked up, as you can imagine we take this very seriously and would like to get this resolved before the next batch goes into production!!


Nope i didnt send anything??? 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/11/17)

Spongebob said:


> Nope i didnt send anything???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Maybe it was Patrick


----------



## r0ckf1re (1/11/17)

HPBotha said:


> Thank you for the photos. @Spongebob sent me the same this morning, and it helped allot to confirm a few things for us.
> 
> We have our own ideas on the cause, but give me a few more days to give you clear feedback. We have been in communication with the factory regarding one issue we picked up, as you can imagine we take this very seriously and would like to get this resolved before the next batch goes into production!!


Hi @HPBotha,

I sent you the picture's.

Im not winning with this device, can I return it?

It is of no use currently, I'd rather use the funds to try out a another device I have my sights on.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## HPBotha (2/11/17)

Sorry @Spongebob it was @r0ckf1re - got confused with the forum handles lol. 

@r0ckf1re I have taken your case to the support team.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (2/11/17)

Sometimes you get drawn to something and you can't really explain why.
I was planning on stopping to buy one this afternoon, for some reason I decided to come on the forum and this is what I see. lol
I have donated gear to the pif box because of leaking issues I can't get right.
Will wait and see what the resolve is around this issue.


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/11/17)

@HPBotha 

OK.I was just at OR Tambo airport and walking passed the Twisp kiosk I thought,let me grab one and try it out.

Got home,charged it,take the Tobacco pod out of the blister pack and thought I would inspect it before installing after I read about the leaking issues.

This is how mine look,straight out of the packet.

See the cracks on the POD......

Is this normal?

I suspect these things are breaking during assembling

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Spongebob (2/11/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> @HPBotha
> 
> OK.I was just at OR Tambo airport and walking passed the Twisp kiosk I thought,let me grab one and try it out.
> 
> ...


Joh that looks bad 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/11/17)

Spongebob said:


> Joh that looks bad
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Yip.Straight out of the packet.


----------



## Silver (2/11/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Yip.Straight out of the packet.



Habe you checked the other pods @SAVapeGear ?


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/11/17)

Silver said:


> Habe you checked the other pods @SAVapeGear ?


No I haven't. Did any of the others buyers here,looked the same?


----------



## Silver (2/11/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> No I haven't. Did any of the others buyers here,looked the same?



i havent examined mine that closely @SAVapeGear 
My first two pods didnt seem to have any leaking issues and when they were done I disposed of them. Am currently vaping on my third pod - the polar mint. 
Will try take a close look when i get a chance


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/11/17)

Silver said:


> i havent examined mine that closely @SAVapeGear
> My first two pods didnt seem to have any leaking issues and when they were done I disposed of them. Am currently vaping on my third pod - the polar mint.
> Will try take a close look when i get a chance


That pod with the crack is leaking by the way.Keep seeing liquid at the magnet at the bottom.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (2/11/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> That pod with the crack is leaking by the way.Keep seeing liquid at the magnet at the bottom.



Ok, i will examine my Polar Mint pod more closely
This was the one that i posted above which had quite a bit of juice on the side of it when i took it out
Maybe it also has a crack somewhere

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/11/17)

3 puffs,clean with earbud and repeat.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/11/17)

OK.Trying pod 2.To see what happens.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/11/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> OK.Trying pod 2.To see what happens.....


Pod 2 is not cracked.So lets see what happens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/11/17)

I have been following this thread and then realized that I should check mine. It has been sitting in my cupboard since I returned from SA in October. The photos aren't great, but there is defenitely leaking 














Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Silver (2/11/17)

Watching this thread

And am upset for Twisp and @HPBotha 

But better we give proper feedback so they can hopefully fix it

I can toot on my BB or OL16 and this is more of an "experiment" for me

But i feel for those new vapers who buy this as their first device and may get a leak and put them off vaping

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/11/17)

OK.Second POD is also leaking.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TheV (3/11/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> OK.Second POD is also leaking.


And that one is not cracked?


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/11/17)

TheV said:


> And that one is not cracked?


Not cracked.Looks like it is leaking from the magnets.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TheV (3/11/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Not cracked.Looks like it is leaking from the magnets.


Eish. I really hope these quality issues can get sorted. Its a lovely device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/11/17)

@HPBotha

Can you please advise on this issue?

What can you guys do to resolve this matter?

It is just leaking without even being used.


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/11/17)

Another cracked POD also just leaking

I think I just need to get a refund please.There is clearly issues with these units.


----------



## r0ckf1re (3/11/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Another cracked POD also just leaking
> 
> I think I just need to get a refund please.There is clearly issues with these units.
> 
> View attachment 112253


I have requested this, but I've been offered a new pod to try, to be honest, I don't want to do that, cos if it leaks it's the 3rd trip to the Twisp store.

As much as the support has been great, it's not the resolution that is fitting.

Pity, this device ticks all the boxes for me. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/11/17)

This is from just dabbing the POD on a tissue.

So this clearly shows that it is leaking.


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (3/11/17)

It seems my pod is also cracked and leaking. Didnt vaoe on it whole day yesterday and it was drenched in juice now when took it out. Check the hairline cracks. If you use a flash right against the pod ypu can see it more clearly






Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HPBotha (3/11/17)

UPDATE - INITIAL FEEDBACK PENDING OFFICIAL REPORT

We are still investigating, and appreciate your feedback! The design team is doing our own research in conjunction with our manufacturing partners and are still working on a final report and assessment. The Twisp Support team is standing by to assist you further, and in the meantime to facilitate collecting your suspect pods for our ongoing analysis. 

Let me first state that leaking and condensation are two separate things.

Scenario 1: CONDENSATION - _nature being a fickle mistress_
To facilitate easy insertion and removal of the pod from the Cue there is a small gap between the pod and the cue shell. The result is that you can easily drop in and take out the pod - win. In use you will find, like any atomizing core, that some vapour is left over in the chamber after activation has stopped - this is normal as gasses return into a liquid state once the temperature returns to normal.

With the small amount of vapour trapped between the Cue shell and Pod returning to liquid state you might see a few droplets on the base of the pod....let us refer to this phenomenon as 'condensation'. Over a period of use more of the condensate accumulates resulting into something looking like leaking. This is normal and all Twisp support and Kiosks will see this as acceptable as a normal, everyday occurrence. 

Scenario 2: LEAKING - _what we fear the most_
Catastrophic leaking - as in the contents of the Pod is deposited in copious amounts is not normal. The internal structure of the POD itself does not allow for large amounts of leaking to occur. We seal the pod base onto the POD top, and additionally reinforce the mechanical clipping sections as well. But what potentially can occur is that the internal seals (of which there are three independent silicone sleeves and gaskets) might misalign during assembly. We have already pushed through more stringent QC processes and a design revision to the POD seals (rev 1.1).

We are also aware of some mold lines that could potentially look like cracks. With mechanical fixing of the magnets we have noted that potential cracking could occur, and QC should pick these up. The good news here is that the affected components that exhibit these cracks do not share the reservoir space and should not introduce leaking even when cut or cracked. The lower 2/5ths of the pod is dedicated to controlling air movement and house the ceramic core. So please, do not be alarmed if the transparent plastic parts appear to be cracked as this should have no effect on catastrophic leaking. Should the ceramic core be damaged in assembly a catastrophic leaking event can occur, at which point it is detected and rejected during filling. 

Scenario 3: HIGH TEMPERATURES DURING STORAGE
A last point that I would like to make is on high temperatures, the Pods are filled with a negative pressure to further keep out leaking. When stored under high temperature conditions, like for example in the cubby, the introduction of high temperatures will affect the internal pressures and might lead to subsequent increase of a chance for leaking. 

Quality Control

Random volume QC checks are done on every component at every stage of assembly.
Random volume QC checks are done after assembly at which point physical tests are done on the completed pods.
Once through packaging another random set is drawn and QC performed, with physical testing done as part of the QC process.
After receiving our orders locally we do a large QC draw on kits and pods to do a local QC check.

This is a very costly QC process and one that we make sure is 100% implemented with all our manufacturing partners, and in many instances our QC standards become the golden standard in our partner manufacturers. 

As this is a new product we have our 1st production run being scrutinized by a multitude of additional volume QC steps. However, with the large volume of production there is always a risk that a pod might have been passed. This is what we are trying to fix throughout every Twisp product and we absorb the hefty costs involved.

Our secondary plan of attack is v1.1 updates to the design - and this is where we are now.

We are looking at EVERY return case and are fully focused on finding revisions and implementing solutions prior to our next batch

PLEASE CONTACT OUR SUPPORT TEAM so that we can organize relevant returns! We have a dedicated team who handles all customer issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/11/17)

@HPBotha 

Thanks for arranging the swop out of the pods.

I will test them and see how it goes.


----------



## r0ckf1re (3/11/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> @HPBotha
> 
> Thanks for arranging the swop out of the pods.
> 
> I will test them and see how it goes.



@SAVapeGear Did all 3 pods have the same issue ?

I only tried 2, will try the 3rd one and revert. 

@HPBotha, assume that we still have the same issue (I hope not), what do you propose as a solution.


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/11/17)

2 of mine had the issue bad.Only testing the 3rd one now.

So they replaced 2 for me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## HPBotha (3/11/17)

r0ckf1re said:


> @SAVapeGear Did all 3 pods have the same issue ?
> 
> I only tried 2, will try the 3rd one and revert.
> 
> @HPBotha, assume that we still have the same issue (I hope not), what do you propose as a solution.



Please contact our Support department. As I understand it the Cue itself is working as intended. But please take note the distinction between LEAKING and CONDENSATION.


----------



## HPBotha (3/11/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> @HPBotha
> 
> Thanks for arranging the swop out of the pods.
> 
> I will test them and see how it goes.



Thanks for taking the time in contacting us  

Personally I truly believe that the Cue is the easiest way to get people onto an alternative to smoking. We are not done, and there is always room for improvement on any device, so we appreciate the feedback!!!

Remember the Twisp Support team is only an email away....as the cliche goes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/11/17)

Just to report back,all the PODS are leaking.Even the ones they replaced.

They told me it is an Isolated case and they don't have any other customers complaining.

O well.Hopefully they will have better pods in the future.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/17)

Thanks @SAVapeGear 

Also Reporting back on my 3rd Polar Mint POD which I posted previously (with juice on the side of it when i took it out)

Have brought it on holiday and am pleased to say that it has not leaked a drop outside the device when installed.

So to be fair, while this may be condensation (or a leak, who knows) its not actually leaking outside the device. And the device has been working fine. Have taken a few toots on it here and there the last couple of days.

If I get a pod that leaks outside the device when installed I will report that here


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/11/17)

Silver said:


> Reporting back on my 3rd Polar Mint POD which I posted previously (with juice on the side of it when i took it out)
> 
> Have brought it on holiday and am pleased to say that it has not leaked a drop outside the device when installed.
> 
> ...


It doesn't leak outside the device,but inside it is like a dam.And only after 5 or 6 puffs.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/11/17)

Been using the Cue for a couple of days now. 
Polar mint is good
The rebel was nowhere near what I remember the flavor to be from the clearo days. 
Condensation / Leaking is present on all pods so far. However not a issue yet as it has not leaked out of the sides. 
All in all a pretty nifty little out and about device. Will however see limited use if they don't expand the flavor range on the pods

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/17)

Just took out my pod now. 

Quite wet but no leaking outside the device.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/11/17)

Silver said:


> Just took out my pod now.
> 
> Quite wet but no leaking outside the device.


Yes.Mine looks the same after every 5 or 6 puffs.What I want to know is,can those juice get into the battery?I see there is a seal but it looks like the juice will go through in time.

Also remember than there is only 2ml juice in the pod.So If I keep wiping it clean,how much are you actually getting of that 2ml?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/11/17)

Out and about with my Twisp Cue.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## HPBotha (10/11/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Out and about with my Twisp Cue.
> 
> View attachment 112801


Bit melodramatic there lol funny

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (10/11/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Yes.Mine looks the same after every 5 or 6 puffs.What I want to know is,can those juice get into the battery?I see there is a seal but it looks like the juice will go through in time.
> 
> Also remember than there is only 2ml juice in the pod.So If I keep wiping it clean,how much are you actually getting of that 2ml?



Not sure @SAVapeGear 
I havent wiped mine and its that same amount of fluid there
If it was continuously leaking further im sure the pod would be finished in no time or it would leak out
But the pod is still going. Into its second battery charge. And no leaking outside the device.

Am concerned about it going into the battery section now that you mention it but it seems all fine still.

Will monitor...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (10/11/17)

Silver said:


> Not sure @SAVapeGear
> I havent wiped mine and its that same amount of fluid there
> If it was continuously leaking further im sure the pod would be finished in no time or it would leak out
> But the pod is still going. Into its second battery charge. And no leaking outside the device.
> ...


there is a heavy seal in the Cue battery section for that very reason @Silver \ (•◡•) /

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## HPBotha (10/11/17)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Maybe you should start a flavour request thread, coz this device is gonna be on fire with alot of flavour choices!


Finally got permission to open the floor for your recommendations! A small poll and a open canvas awaits you!!


----------



## Silver (10/11/17)

@HPBotha , that poll you linked to above is for the HP Flavours

Twisp Cue Flavour Poll is here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/twisp-cue-flavour-wish-list.t44008/

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/11/17)

Oh yes double clutching produces a nice silver

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (10/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Oh yes double clutching produces a nice silver



Have you figured out how to get Calamity Jane into the pod yet @BioHAZarD ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/11/17)

Silver said:


> Have you figured out how to get Calamity Jane into the pod yet @BioHAZarD ?


I would be such a happy man 
Maybe @method1 could join forces. At least one decent juice for the twisp  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (10/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I would be such a happy man
> Maybe @method1 could join forces. At least one decent juice for the twisp
> 
> Sent from the abyss



We would need to work on @method1 to make it in 24mg

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/11/17)

Silver said:


> We would need to work on @method1 to make it in 24mg



Imagine dripping that throat tickling concoction ... do it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Slick (26/11/17)

Pulled the trigger on the Cue,wish me luck! @Silver @SAVapeGear @RenaldoRheeder @Rob Fisher ,some of you having good experience with it and some not,so only one way to find out,the hard way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/11/17)

So far it has been quite a nifty device except for the leaking issue. Left if in my bag for one day and the next day the inside of the pouch was wet. 
So far there have been 2 pods that dumped their contents out of 7 and all the other ones have minor leaking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (26/11/17)

I just need it to work when I travel abroad in January,I was hoping they would improve on it by then but I dont want to wait that long,if it doesnt do it for me il take something else,and then im really not buying a twisp again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/11/17)

Slick said:


> I just need it to work when I travel abroad in January,I was hoping they would improve on it by then but I dont want to wait that long,if it doesnt do it for me il take something else,and then im really not buying a twisp again


I can live with the leaking. Just need more flavors


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/11/17)

Another leaking pod. 
So up to 8 now with all of them leaking. 
Ai Twisp. You can't tell me that is condensation

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cornelius (27/11/17)

Bought one on Saturday. Lovely little device but I have the same as above. Leaking like a mf. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/11/17)

Recall recall


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/11/17)

It really is a pity that this product has a inherent flaw. If they could sort out the leaking it would be an absolute winner. 
Not sure if this is due to crappy quality control or not doing sufficient testing.


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/11/17)

Full on leaking. Epic fail. @HPBotha

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (27/11/17)

Yes.From the R45 pod.I get to vape about R5.

Mine is packed away now.Not worth buying the pods at R45.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/11/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Yes.From the R45 pod.I get to vape about R5.
> 
> Mine is packed away now.Not worth buying the pods at R45.


Just as I thought Twisp would do something properly it bombed out big time.


----------



## Slick (27/11/17)

My excitement suddenly disappeared,I should be receiving it anytime now


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/11/17)

Slick said:


> My excitement suddenly disappeared,I should be receiving it anytime now


Sorry to burst your bubble dude.
Hopefully you have better luck.


----------



## HPBotha (27/11/17)

@BioHAZarD - can you please PM me so that we can organise to have the pod sent to head office for inspection. 

thanks.


----------



## Slick (27/11/17)

Ok guys,im afraid to even set it up,Brand spanking new,should I attempt?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (27/11/17)

Slick said:


> Ok guys,im afraid to even set it up,Brand spanking new,should I attempt?
> View attachment 114640


No but don't worry.It is a very Isolated case

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/11/17)

Slick said:


> Ok guys,im afraid to even set it up,Brand spanking new,should I attempt?
> View attachment 114640


throw it in the bin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/11/17)

I don't want to knock Twisp buuuttttt I am gonna ........THIS SUCKS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/11/17)

Slick said:


> Ok guys,im afraid to even set it up,Brand spanking new,should I attempt?
> View attachment 114640


They will mumble something about storage conditions and that it would never have left the factory in such a state. BLAH BLAH BLAH

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (27/11/17)

Total Recall.IMHO.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/11/17)

I think in future I will store my primed RDA's in my bag ..... they leak less

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (27/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I think in future I will store my primed RDA's in my bag ..... they leak less


I can only imagine what hello peter reviews are gonna be like  Twisp should at least spend some time fixing this issue since it has been happening to so many of you guys and condensation has been ruled out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/11/17)

daniel craig said:


> I can only imagine what hello peter reviews are gonna be like  Twisp should at least spend some time fixing this issue since it has been happening to so many of you guys and condensation has been ruled out.


haha
I think they consider the leaking to be condensation 
not like they will ever admit fault.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10 (27/11/17)

Just took a look at mine and it leaked like hell when not in use for a few days. I can deal with the leaking but when a company cant at least admit fault for their useless Chinese manufacturing and QC then I’m done with the brand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/11/17)

jm10 said:


> Just took a look at mine and it leaked like hell when not in use for a few days. I can deal with the leaking but when a company cant at least admit fault for their useless Chinese manufacturing and QC then I’m done with the brand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah man I was gonna start telling people to use it but with this level of hassle I will be advising everyone I know to steer well clear of this. If they can sort out the problem then I will consider it again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## daniel craig (27/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> haha
> I think they consider the leaking to be condensation
> not like they will ever admit fault.....


It had so much potential. Another device similar to this minus the leaking would be the Mi-Pod by Mi-One. It's refillable pods as well so you could use Nic Salt juices in them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (27/11/17)

As stated earlier in this thread, and via PM to various members of ecigssa, we are looking into the reported leaking of pods. We have a Twisp representative currently in China with our manufacturer to address the issues picked up. We take every complaint seriously. We appreciate the feedback we are given, we have taken steps to address the issues raised.

Please bear with us. Our 2nd batch is entering production soon with a redesigned pod.

As soon as we have concrete feedback to give, I will do so.

*Please contact support@twisp.co.za who will look after you. *

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (27/11/17)

HPBotha said:


> As stated earlier in this thread, and via PM to various members of ecigssa, we are looking into the reported leaking of pods. We have a Twisp representative currently in China with our manufacturer to address the issues picked up. We take every complaint seriously. We appreciate the feedback we are given, we have taken steps to address the issues raised.
> 
> Please bear with us. Our 2nd batch is entering production soon with a redesigned pod.
> 
> ...


Great.We will test the new pods.When they arrive,please let us know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/11/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Great.We will test the new pods.When they arrive,please let us know.


I am more than willing to provide my address for testing of the new pods

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/12/17)

HPBotha said:


> As stated earlier in this thread, and via PM to various members of ecigssa, we are looking into the reported leaking of pods. We have a Twisp representative currently in China with our manufacturer to address the issues picked up. We take every complaint seriously. We appreciate the feedback we are given, we have taken steps to address the issues raised.
> 
> Please bear with us. Our 2nd batch is entering production soon with a redesigned pod.
> 
> ...



Any estimate on when the new batch will arrive ? Kind of on my last shot with the folks putting the smokes down and well the possibility of leakage occurring might derail that


----------



## r0ckf1re (9/12/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Yes.From the R45 pod.I get to vape about R5.
> 
> Mine is packed away now.Not worth buying the pods at R45.


Ive done the same. School fees. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## r0ckf1re (9/12/17)

HPBotha said:


> As stated earlier in this thread, and via PM to various members of ecigssa, we are looking into the reported leaking of pods. We have a Twisp representative currently in China with our manufacturer to address the issues picked up. We take every complaint seriously. We appreciate the feedback we are given, we have taken steps to address the issues raised.
> 
> Please bear with us. Our 2nd batch is entering production soon with a redesigned pod.
> 
> ...


Sadly they do nothing but say I don't know how to use the device, or it's normal or offer to replace you with a leaking pod.

What a rip off even if it's just R399. But, how many R399's have already been lost?

@HPBotha 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## HPBotha (11/12/17)

@Smoke_A_Llama 1st Revision is due shortly, with the 2nd revision on the Cue Pods due for early 2018.
@r0ckf1re Please PM me about your experience.... I would like to follow up on the communication you've received.

Just a personal note - revisions in design, especially involved designs like the POD has many production impacts and does take time to first identify and secondly to act upon. I appreciate you feedback - it is helping us create a better product.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## r0ckf1re (11/12/17)

HPBotha said:


> @Smoke_A_Llama 1st Revision is due shortly, with the 2nd revision on the Cue Pods due for early 2019.
> @r0ckf1re Please PM me about your experience.... I would like to follow up on the communication you've received.
> 
> Just a personal note - revisions in design, especially involved designs like the POD has many production impacts and does take time to first identify and secondly to act upon. I appreciate you feedback - it is helping us create a better product.


It's fine @HPBotha, I don't have the time or energy to pursue this. Thanks anyway. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anneries (11/12/17)

Bought my wife a Cue as part of he Birthday gift this year. 5 PODs to date, not a single leak, minor condensation. 

Really suck about all the people that had such bad luck. We are so impressed with it, that I am considering buying myself one end of this week. 

And I am normally the guy with all the bad luck with devices.

Already voted on the Flavour suggestion aswell. lets see where this leads.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mic Lazzari (11/12/17)

Anneries said:


> Bought my wife a Cue as part of he Birthday gift this year. 5 PODs to date, not a single leak, minor condensation.
> 
> Really suck about all the people that had such bad luck. We are so impressed with it, that I am considering buying myself one end of this week.
> 
> ...



Glad you are happy with your Cue. Rest assured your the experience is going to get better. The Cue is an exciting product because of how well it delivers. But we have not stopped there. We have been working hard in the 3 months since launch on further improvements on all levels of the Cue experience, and these will all work on your current Cue battery. Watch this space ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlR (11/12/17)

I have also now had three cracked pods brand new out of the packaging which was not damaged in any way but you can see the liquid leaking in the packaging plastic. I’ve only had the Cue for 2 weeks. Contacted Twisp support and they said I have to take a pod to a kiosk with proof of purchase (which I don’t have) to have it replaced. Not admitting that there have been several complaints like this. Do I just ‘smoke’ the cracked ones? I threw away the first, kept the second seperate and now with the third decided to try it and see what happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (11/12/17)

KlR said:


> I have also now had three cracked pods brand new out of the packaging which was not damaged in any way but you can see the liquid leaking in the packaging plastic. I’ve only had the Cue for 2 weeks. Contacted Twisp support and they said I have to take a pod to a kiosk with proof of purchase (which I don’t have) to have it replaced. Not admitting that there have been several complaints like this. Do I just ‘smoke’ the cracked ones? I threw away the first, kept the second seperate and now with the third decided to try it and see what happens.


Yes.Light it with a lighter and smoke it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KlR (11/12/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Just to report back,all the PODS are leaking.Even the ones they replaced.
> 
> They told me it is an Isolated case and they don't have any other customers complaining.
> 
> O well.Hopefully they will have better pods in the future.



Not the best news....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KlR (11/12/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Yes.Light it with a lighter and smoke it.


new to this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (11/12/17)

KlR said:


> new to this


Don't take offence, we've all done it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob (11/12/17)

I must say that since my initial bad experience, i am quite enjoying the Cue it seems to be in my hand more than my other mods yes there is some leaking and condensation but every morning and evening i just take a piece of bog roll and blow the little guys nose, so to speak wiping of the pod and cleaning inside the battery cavity and you're good to go for a whole day 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/12/17)

My Cue is holding up quite nicely
Finished the 3 pods in the initial pack
And am now on my fourth pod. Rebel. I like it
Next is Polar Mint

Although there has been some condensation on the pod, mine have not leaked out the device once installed and the life of the pods is good. So maybe I have been lucky

Just waiting on "Rebel Ice" @HPBotha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (11/12/17)

Anneries said:


> Bought my wife a Cue as part of he Birthday gift this year. 5 PODs to date, not a single leak, minor condensation.
> 
> Really suck about all the people that had such bad luck. We are so impressed with it, that I am considering buying myself one end of this week.
> 
> ...



@Anneries I've been following this thread even though I don't have a Twisp Cue and it's great to read about someone who hasn't had problems!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlR (12/12/17)

KlR said:


> new to this





KlR said:


> I have also now had three cracked pods brand new out of the packaging which was not damaged in any way but you can see the liquid leaking in the packaging plastic. I’ve only had the Cue for 2 weeks. Contacted Twisp support and they said I have to take a pod to a kiosk with proof of purchase (which I don’t have) to have it replaced. Not admitting that there have been several complaints like this. Do I just ‘smoke’ the cracked ones? I threw away the first, kept the second seperate and now with the third decided to try it and see what happens.



Just an update on the cracked pod that I’ve been using. It is leaking like crazy and have to clean it every few drags. I am still going to continue using my Cue as it is the first time I’ve managed to stay away from actual smokes but still a bit disappointed that it’s not working as it should

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (18/12/17)

It’s a real bummer about the Cue. Any suggestions for an alternative to it? Something that works in a similar way?


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/12/17)

Don't be bummed by the Cue guys, it still works better than most things out there. We are almost ready with our 2nd Gen pods and I think that the problems that some of you have been experiencing will disappear - and then the Cue will be a perfect device. We have uplifted our stock for Dec/Jan with a newer batch and aiming to bring in the 2nd Gen in Jan. Also, I would like to tactfully submit that you consider the pace at which your concerns and issues are being addressed. I don't think many would have that level of recourse or direct channel of communication with any other brand (or their design department). So while I totally understand any frustrations you might have experienced, please take some comfort in knowing that we intend to continually improve and support all our products for all our customers.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Bear_Vapes (21/12/17)

How do know when the pod is finished? Im going 6 days on my 1st tobacco pod and keeps going. The pod is not see through so im not sure if vaping fumes or liquid lol


----------



## Stosta (21/12/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> How do know when the pod is finished? Im going 6 days on my 1st tobacco pod and keeps going. The pod is not see through so im not sure if vaping fumes or liquid lol


It should start tasting incredibly bad when it's empty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bear_Vapes (21/12/17)

Stosta said:


> It should start tasting incredibly bad when it's empty!


This pod just keeps going no bad taste as yet lol. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Silver (21/12/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> This pod just keeps going no bad taste as yet lol. Thanks for the heads up



hi @Bear_Vapes , i was also quite surprised at how long the pod lasted
I wanted it to actually finish so i could start the next flavour, knowing i had finished the previous pod, lol

I find it ends quite suddenly. You will puff and then suddenly no vapour comes out. No strange taste for me, just no more vapour.
Its not a gradual decline in flavour, for me it happens quite suddenly. 
You will know when its finished!


----------



## Daniel (21/12/17)

As with any closed system there will be condensation just be mindful and take the pod out every now and then. I have been using mine on and off and have had no issues besides the occasional condensation..... Shameless bump check my review on the Cue....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Bear_Vapes (21/12/17)

Silver said:


> hi @Bear_Vapes , i was also quite surprised at how long the pod lasted
> I wanted it to actually finish so i could start the next flavour, knowing i had finished the previous pod, lol
> 
> I find it ends quite suddenly. You will puff and then suddenly no vapour comes out. No strange taste for me, just no more vapour.
> ...


Yup waiting to try the rebel but this pod is pushing extra mileage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (22/12/17)

Hi guys.i know about the problems and still use it because like some of you other members it is the only thing that worked for me too.
I also had issues at the kiosks with replacements.in my case i opened the pod and noticed a highly visible crack.had to use it as i left my stock in the car and that same pod leaked out that same day and this happened thrice.
All other time i could just wipe the snot and puff on.So what happens in that case when the pod run out completely.
They say you used it up.
So what i did yesterday at work is take out the pod and keep it seperate from the device. If any of you know how it is when you try to take sand out of your eye without hurting yourself.
I had to take sand out of the pod cavity without hurting or damaging the device.
Im still hopefull though but Twisp you owe me...
I still praise the cue but patience is running empty along with my pods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (22/12/17)

Hi guys,

Just some more info:

1] We are advising that you do not store your pods in the car as temperatures get high and it will exacerbate any leaking as the temperature rises and increases the pressure in the pod (overriding the slight negative pressure thats supposed to be in the pods) and reducing the viscosity of the liquid. This will be best practice for pods in general even our 2nd gen. No pod, tank or even device should ever be stored at 60ºC plus. It's a killer even for your batteries.

2] Store your pods somewhere cool (normal room temperature) - but not cold. Do not refrigerate as this could worsen the issue.

3] I recommend when you buy pods, do so at the kiosk, and open them there and check the pods right then and there, before you use them.

4] The *new pods* that we have started uplifting our stock with is made of a *lighter plastic*. It is much *clearer now, to view your liquid level*.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arclight (26/12/17)

Hey guys

I'm very happy with the Cue, been through all the included pods now and no leaks to report, only condensation which is normal.
Looking forward to trying the new revised pods anyway.

Thanks Twisp for making vaping easier and more convenient to get into

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (28/12/17)

ai!


----------



## Raindance (31/12/17)

There is no review for a starter device as honest as that of a newbie entrant to vaping. I have been trying to convince this friend to drop the stinkies for ... gees very long. Gave him the use of my Cuboid with Crius tank and free recoils and juice yet it did not do the trick. Gifted him a Twisp Cue a couple of days ago and here is his response:



Proof is in the pudding!

Regards

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (31/12/17)

@Raindance true as bob.so did I.hopefully he will not experience the issues and if he does, hope he will be strong enough to look past it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (1/1/18)

Fellow vapers, @Johan Coetzee made a turn by me earlier and I had a few drags of the Cue and have to admit, this is one impressive little device! As a simulation of smoking a cigarette the draw is perfect and its size and being "suck" activated (no buttons to press) just adds to an almost seamless transition from the bad stuff. That tobacco pod also delivers great and realistic flavor with ample nic for those 20 to 30 a day smokers. I want to copy it as a diy, its that good.

Leaking pods or not, (The problem was sorted i believe) this little cue is exactly what I wish was available way back when I made the move to vaping. Hats off to Twisp for this little miracle!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Faraaz (28/1/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Don't be bummed by the Cue guys, it still works better than most things out there. We are almost ready with our 2nd Gen pods and I think that the problems that some of you have been experiencing will disappear - and then the Cue will be a perfect device. We have uplifted our stock for Dec/Jan with a newer batch and aiming to bring in the 2nd Gen in Jan. Also, I would like to tactfully submit that you consider the pace at which your concerns and issues are being addressed. I don't think many would have that level of recourse or direct channel of communication with any other brand (or their design department). So while I totally understand any frustrations you might have experienced, please take some comfort in knowing that we intend to continually improve and support all our products for all our customers.



Other brands don't give us reason to be in contact with them to better a product so easily *wink* *wink* 

I can successfully say I spent about 10k on twisp devices and never stopped smoking 

I spent about 2k on a vape setup and I'm smoke free for a year 

I'm here looking for a stealth device like most vapers , but those kind of comments just bring back memories of headaches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707 (28/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Fellow vapers, @Johan Coetzee made a turn by me earlier and I had a few drags of the Cue and have to admit, this is one impressive little device! As a simulation of smoking a cigarette the draw is perfect and its size and being "suck" activated (no buttons to press) just adds to an almost seamless transition from the bad stuff. That tobacco pod also delivers great and realistic flavor with ample nic for those 20 to 30 a day smokers. I want to copy it as a diy, its that good.
> 
> Leaking pods or not, (The problem was sorted i believe) this little cue is exactly what I wish was available way back when I made the move to vaping. Hats off to Twisp for this little miracle!
> 
> Regards



I have to echo your sentiments here @Raindance. I picked up a Cue on Saturday morning in the hopes of getting my Mrs off the stinkies. She has been saying she wants to stop for a while now but never really tried - reckon it’s for the fear of the potential side effects of quitting I suppose?? Anyhow, I decided to buy it anyway and leave it here in the house expecting the WTF reaction when she saw it. 

On the contrary, she picked it up, had a toot and gave the impressed little nod of the head. Since Saturday morning she has had a total of 3 stinkies which is awesome considering that is the amount she normally has with her morning cup of coffee. 

The best part is that she got her Mom to buy one and she is doing just as well but also NO LEAKING PODS.... they have both gone through half of the tobacco and rebel pods and no sign of a leak anywhere. 

So far so good!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Faraaz (29/1/18)

shaun2707 said:


> I have to echo your sentiments here @Raindance. I picked up a Cue on Saturday morning in the hopes of getting my Mrs off the stinkies. She has been saying she wants to stop for a while now but never really tried - reckon it’s for the fear of the potential side effects of quitting I suppose?? Anyhow, I decided to buy it anyway and leave it here in the house expecting the WTF reaction when she saw it.
> 
> On the contrary, she picked it up, had a toot and gave the impressed little nod of the head. Since Saturday morning she has had a total of 3 stinkies which is awesome considering that is the amount she normally has with her morning cup of coffee.
> 
> ...


What version of the pods are they ?

apparently in January v 1.2 were supposed to be out if i read correctly , if so then maybe i could go out and get one


----------



## shaun2707 (29/1/18)

Good question, I did ask and the lady at the kiosk wasn’t too sure. She did mention that they were the newer ones but I do remember in another thread that they were going to phase the older ones out by January sometime. 
That was one of the things that I was a bit skeptical about but took the plunge anyway as to not delay trying to get the vrou off the gwaais. 
Going today to by some more pods for her so will see if I can try and find out and come back to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (29/1/18)

I am also waiting for new Pods.All the previous ones leaked.So it would be great to find out who has new stock

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faraaz (29/1/18)

shaun2707 said:


> Good question, I did ask and the lady at the kiosk wasn’t too sure. She did mention that they were the newer ones but I do remember in another thread that they were going to phase the older ones out by January sometime.
> That was one of the things that I was a bit skeptical about but took the plunge anyway as to not delay trying to get the vrou off the gwaais.
> Going today to by some more pods for her so will see if I can try and find out and come back to you.
> 
> ...


Thats the thing about these guys, when they do comment then its all big talk but then no after sales support after that

The guys at the kiosk dont ever have a clue whats going on are just trained to lie/act dumb, however i feel them sorry and if i do buy id like to buy at the kiosk especially in a small town it keeps someone in a job 

On that note i seen somewhere between the lines that they will have to first sell out the old stock before the new ones, as a business owner it is difficult to throw away so much, but making people loose trust in your brand is also another thing 

Now i wonder if new batch is out and another thing if the new batch is in the kits also

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (29/1/18)

Faraaz said:


> Thats the thing about these guys, when they do comment then its all big talk but then no after sales support after that
> 
> The guys at the kiosk dont ever have a clue whats going on are just trained to lie/act dumb, however i feel them sorry and if i do buy id like to buy at the kiosk especially in a small town it keeps someone in a job
> 
> ...



Hey guys ... unfortunately I just can't get round to responding to all queries straight away. It's just not part of my function here as product design manager. I would direct all your queries to our dedicated support crew support@twisp.co.za for more immediate responses or support issues. They will gladly get back to you in a tick of a lambs tail.

Our design team is here to post about our new devices, help elevate technical understanding and to interact with you guys on products, design and other cool stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faraaz (29/1/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hey guys ... unfortunately I just can't get round to responding to all queries straight away. It's just not part of my function here as product design manager. I would direct all your queries to our dedicated support crew support@twisp.co.za for more immediate responses or support issues. They will gladly get back to you in a tick of a lambs tail.
> 
> Our design team is here to post about our new devices, help elevate technical understanding and to interact with you guys on products, design and other cool stuff.


Can i buy one from my local Pick n Pay this evening ? how do i identify the new batch ?


----------



## Faraaz (30/1/18)

Ok turns out i went to buy one, probably an old batch , the usual cracks, leaking bla bla

also i find that once you put it in , its awesome, few puffs later, useless!! pull it out and you can lick the juice if you want

So Mr Twisp representatives on here, we dont want to email support, or argue with the people at the kiosk

Please just tell us when the new pods will be out and how do we identify them ?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (30/1/18)

Faraaz said:


> Ok turns out i went to buy one, probably an old batch , the usual cracks, leaking bla bla
> 
> also i find that once you put it in , its awesome, few puffs later, useless!! pull it out and you can lick the juice if you want
> 
> ...



Hi @Faraaz. Sorry you've had a bad experience. If you have any faulty pods, please go to your nearest Twisp kiosk and we'll happily sort you out. I will keep you posted about any new developments as soon as I can.


----------



## Faraaz (30/1/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hi @Faraaz. Sorry you've had a bad experience. If you have any faulty pods, please go to your nearest Twisp kiosk and we'll happily sort you out. I will keep you posted about any new developments as soon as I can.


Just want to know gen the new pods are at kiosks specifically my dorpie one , then we can purchase and test


----------



## Mic Lazzari (30/1/18)

Faraaz said:


> Just want to know gen the new pods are at kiosks specifically my dorpie one , then we can purchase and test


Ok. Will do. It will come from me ... not support


----------



## Faraaz (30/1/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Ok. Will do. It will come from me ... not support


Thanks a lot ! That's now service 

Well amongst the crappy past memories of twisp, and you the head designer , I must say you did a fantastic job on the design of the cue , the plastic cracking I think is because of materials used , I can't really say that's a design flaw , on that note , well done !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (30/1/18)

I've been following this thread with interest, although I don't have a Cue. Some peeps have read about the current problems with the Cue pods, yet still went and bought a Cue. There are other Twisp devices, so why knowingly buy something which has a good chance, judging by the comments in this thread, of being faulty? I can only assume that the Cue must be so special that people are willing to take a chance. If anyone can enlighten me I'd be most interested.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (31/1/18)

Hooked said:


> I've been following this thread with interest, although I don't have a Cue. Some peeps have read about the current problems with the Cue pods, yet still went and bought a Cue. There are other Twisp devices, so why knowingly buy something which has a good chance, judging by the comments in this thread, of being faulty? I can only assume that the Cue must be so special that people are willing to take a chance. If anyone can enlighten me I'd be most interested.


It's the closest you can get to a cigarette in my experience, especially when it comes to inhail and throat hit... plus the pod system is as easy as it gets ... not everyone wants to worry about coils, carry bottles around and then unscrew lids to squeeze or drop liquid in (vaping failed on both my parents because of this) but they have taken to the cue quite well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (31/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> It's the closest you can get to a cigarette in my experience, especially when it comes to inhail and throat hit... plus the pod system is as easy as it gets ... not everyone wants to worry about coils, carry bottles around and then unscrew lids to squeeze or drop liquid in (vaping failed on both my parents because of this) but they have taken to the cue quite well



@Smoke_A_Llama So is the Cue the only pod system in the Twisp range then? If so, I can quite understand why people go nuts over it. I sometimes use another device which also works with a pod (won't mention the name in this thread) and yes, it is much easier to carry a refill with you when you're out and about, than a bottle of juice.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (31/1/18)

Y


Hooked said:


> @Smoke_A_Llama So is the Cue the only pod system in the Twisp range then? If so, I can quite understand why people go nuts over it. I sometimes use another device which also works with a pod (won't mention the name in this thread) and yes, it is much easier to carry a refill with you when you're out and about, than a bottle of juice.


Yes, also i don't know if it's coincidence or planned but the pods cost about the same as a packet of smokes which leads to less adjusting because people get into the habit of spending that daily for cigarettes .. instead of the usual R3 - R5 per ml of juice which to a non or very new vaper might seem slightly excessive


----------



## Mic Lazzari (31/1/18)

Hooked said:


> I've been following this thread with interest, although I don't have a Cue. Some peeps have read about the current problems with the Cue pods, yet still went and bought a Cue. There are other Twisp devices, so why knowingly buy something which has a good chance, judging by the comments in this thread, of being faulty? I can only assume that the Cue must be so special that people are willing to take a chance. If anyone can enlighten me I'd be most interested.



Thanks @Faraaz. I am very confident that you will continue to enjoy your Cue for a long time to come. The great thing about the Cue's design is that any improvements we make to the pods will be backwardly compatible with you batteries. So it's just a question of buying new pods and and it's like getting a new device. We have already made changes to the material and the transparency thereof, so it is easier to gauge the liquid level.

The Cue is a very special device @Hooked. We had been tracking the developments of pod systems for a long time because we knew it would make the perfect device for helping smokers get off cigarettes. Small form factor was critical because the size of some devices can put smokers off, being used to a small thin cigarette. Next ease of use and simplicity - what can be simpler than taking a cigarette out and lighting it, right? So we knew it had to be simple, no buttons, no airflow control. Then it had to work with a pod - no filling - no changing coils - no worrying about how long the coil is going to last! With a pod, the coil is designed to only be able to vape the 2ml of liquid contained in the pod (which is why trying to refill it makes no sense), so once your liquid is used up you replace the pod. You essentially have a new coil for every 2ml of liquid you consume and you never have to worry about burnt coils.

In 2015 we already started working on a closed pod system and got to prototype stages. But we abandoned it because it wasn't good enough. We knew that it was going to be such an important product that we had to get it right. So we kept at it. We saw many similar devices come out and tested them all, but we were never satisfied with the performance. It needed to really provide great flavour and nicotine hit, and it needed to be enduring. What makes the Cue special, and different from the others, is that it uses a very high tech atomizer. It has a ceramic wick (no cotton) and a top secret atomizer that achieves extremely fine atomization of the liquid. The more microscopic the vapour particles and atomization of the nicotine is, the more effective it is at nicotine delivery. This is what gives the Cue its great flavour and nicotine hit. Other devices need to really increase the nicotine quantity to extremely high levels such as 50-60 mg/ml to attain any significant hit from such a tiny atomizer. This is why they use nic salts, to try and soften the harshness that would accompany such high levels. We don't need to. It is unique amongst the competition. 

I'll keep you guys posted ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (31/1/18)

PS: We've heard amazing stories of gifting Cue to older family members smoking up to 60 a day and having breathing problems or low blood oxygen levels and having them quit straight up and see those issue disappear in weeks. It's great to hear. It's also really great that the vapers amongst you are enjoying it as a backup device.  Keep off the stinkies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (31/1/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Thanks @Faraaz. I am very confident that you will continue to enjoy your Cue for a long time to come. The great thing about the Cue's design is that any improvements we make to the pods will be backwardly compatible with you batteries. So it's just a question of buying new pods and and it's like getting a new device. We have already made changes to the material and the transparency thereof, so it is easier to gauge the liquid level.
> 
> The Cue is a very special device @Hooked. We had been tracking the developments of pod systems for a long time because we knew it would make the perfect device for helping smokers get off cigarettes. Small form factor was critical because the size of some devices can put smokers off, being used to a small thin cigarette. Next ease of use and simplicity - what can be simpler than taking a cigarette out and lighting it, right? So we knew it had to be simple, no buttons, no airflow control. Then it had to work with a pod - no filling - no changing coils - no worrying about how long the coil is going to last! With a pod, the coil is designed to only be able to vape the 2ml of liquid contained in the pod (which is why trying to refill it makes no sense), so once your liquid is used up you replace the pod. You essentially have a new coil for every 2ml of liquid you consume and you never have to worry about burnt coils.
> 
> ...



@Mic Lazzari Thank you so much for your comprehensive reply - much appreciated. My friend's Mom would like to give up smoking and she's tried vaping with e-liquids but didn't like it. I would like to recommend the Cue to her but I know that if she gets a leaking pod that will put her off Cue forever. @HPBotha might be able to answer the following question. If she orders pods directly from the Twisp website, will these be the new pods which don't leak? I wouldn't want her to buy pods from a kiosk, as they will probably be trying to get rid of old stock.


----------



## Mic Lazzari (31/1/18)

Just hang on a little bit. I will keep you posted on this forum as soon as I can.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (14/2/18)

Hooked said:


> I've been following this thread with interest, although I don't have a Cue. Some peeps have read about the current problems with the Cue pods, yet still went and bought a Cue. There are other Twisp devices, so why knowingly buy something which has a good chance, judging by the comments in this thread, of being faulty? I can only assume that the Cue must be so special that people are willing to take a chance. If anyone can enlighten me I'd be most interested.


The juice in the cue is something special.accompanied with the draw and no button operation its a demon killer.the problem is.you don't get that liquid sold seperately and if its out of the pod due to leaking it it useless.
So back to the explanation...many people smoke and many used to smoke.some people are addicted to nicotine and some are not.those few individuals are addicted to something else I'm the stinkies that's why quitting with patches and nicotine replacement therapy doesn't work for them.
Now the cue mimics that stinkies draw and hit but not 100℅ but its good enough to make you feel as if you just had a light to mild cigarette

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (14/2/18)

Resistance said:


> The juice in the cue is something special.accompanied with the draw and no button operation its a demon killer.the problem is.you don't get that liquid sold seperately and if its out of the pod due to leaking it it useless.
> So back to the explanation...many people smoke and many used to smoke.some people are addicted to nicotine and some are not.those few individuals are addicted to something else I'm the stinkies that's why quitting with patches and nicotine replacement therapy doesn't work for them.
> Now the cue mimics that stinkies draw and hit but not 100℅ but its good enough to make you feel as if you just had a light to mild cigarette
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


I forgot to add that I quit within a weekend with the que.and that is the only thing that very worked out of all the decided avIlable.
I still got two cues waiting for the new pods and new flavours but until then I got 18mg rebel and blue berry...not the same as the cue but that's where my imagination comes in

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (14/2/18)

Resistance said:


> I forgot to add that I quit within a weekend with the que.and that is the only thing that very worked out of all the decided avIlable.
> I still got two cues waiting for the new pods and new flavours but until then I got 18mg rebel and blue berry...not the same as the cue but that's where my imagination comes in
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


Sorry this auto pilot on this fone.
I quit within a weekend with the cue and is the only thing that ever worked out of all the devices available

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (21/2/18)

Thanks @Mic Lazzari for arranging me to test the new pods.

I went to pick them up today.My Kiosk received the new pods last week they said.

I can see they changed the airflow slightly and one can see in the pods now if you hold it up in the air.Juice also visible through the drip tip.

I just starting testing it.Will update on leaking after I spend some time with it today.

But they do look better out of the Box,or the first one I opened so far.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## SAVapeGear (21/2/18)

One hour in.No signs of leaking.It seems promising

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius (21/2/18)

excited! I have to go pick up mine and I have high hopes

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (21/2/18)

Picking mine up tomorrow


----------



## Mic Lazzari (21/2/18)

Glad to hear guys. 
Note that the sides no longer have an exposed clip hole.
We should hopefully be posting soon with regards to all the design upgrades.
In the meantime, test, enjoy and let us know what you think.


----------



## Yiannaki (21/2/18)

Absolutely loving my cue! 

Its a great setup for driving, and an easy carry to meetings and shoots  

Now all i need is for Nut Brittle to come out in a pod version!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (22/2/18)

No leaking after a days use.The new pods don't have leaking issues.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (22/2/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> No leaking after a days use.The new pods don't have leaking issues.



Thanks for doing this testing and for giving feedback @SAVapeGear 
Much appreciated
Good to hear

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (22/2/18)

If we can now just get these pods at better prices I really think that this will be one of the best products for starters and discreet vapers on the market.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Slick (22/2/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> No leaking after a days use.The new pods don't have leaking issues.


@SAVapeGear do you notice any condensation on the pods? Also if left on its side for a few mins or hours does it leak?


----------



## SAVapeGear (22/2/18)

Slick said:


> @SAVapeGear do you notice any condensation on the pods? Also if left on its side for a few mins or hours does it leak?


No condensation and mine is always left on the side,still no leaking.


----------



## Nooby (22/2/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> No condensation and mine is always left on the side,still no leaking.



Hi @SAVapeGear

Thanks for this info. Could you please check out the rebel pods... I don't have a leaking issue with the new pods, but, when the pod reaches the halfway mark (more or less), it seems to burn and taste quite awful. I never had this issue with the old leaking pods though. I had 8 of the new rebel pods, all the same.

Thanks


----------



## SAVapeGear (22/2/18)

Nooby said:


> Hi @SAVapeGear
> 
> Thanks for this info. Could you please check out the rebel pods... I don't have a leaking issue with the new pods, but, when the pod reaches the halfway mark (more or less), it seems to burn and taste quite awful. I never had this issue with the old leaking pods though. I had 8 of the new rebel pods, all the same.
> 
> Thanks


Will do and report back once I get to the Rebel Pod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (22/2/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> No condensation and mine is always left on the side,still no leaking.


Then it sounds like the winner starter kit for smokers wanting to quit,il be picking up the pods soon hopefully

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## r0ckf1re (22/2/18)

I would like to thank @Mic Lazzari for arranging new PODS for me in light of the previous ones having leaked. I appreciate it and will provide feedback.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (22/2/18)

Nooby said:


> Hi @SAVapeGear
> 
> Thanks for this info. Could you please check out the rebel pods... I don't have a leaking issue with the new pods, but, when the pod reaches the halfway mark (more or less), it seems to burn and taste quite awful. I never had this issue with the old leaking pods though. I had 8 of the new rebel pods, all the same.
> 
> Thanks



Have noticed that with one of our very heavy users (nicotine "nazi" ), that drag a lot on the Cue, sometimes a bubble can form by the coil. This can reduce the effectiveness of the wicking in the short term. Usually when you take a few drags then leave the device for a while (as intended - because of the higher nic), this sorts itself out. You can try tapping the cue on the back of your hand or a table surface to dislodge the bubble and have the wicking resume faster ..... but this is was not a problem in our testing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Mic Lazzari (22/2/18)

Hi @Nooby, thanks for the feedback. Please keep us posted on how it goes, how you are using the Cue and if your issue persists. Do you only use Rebel?


----------



## Nooby (22/2/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hi @Nooby, thanks for the feedback. Please keep us posted on how it goes, how you are using the Cue and if your issue persists. Do you only use Rebel?



Hi @Mic Lazzari 

Thanks for the feedback. I was using the cue as my only device as I am more leaning to MTL vaping lately. I really enjoyed the cue on my holiday in Dubai, except for the old leaking pods of course. However, the new 1's are definitely leak proof. 

I only took rebel due to the mint pods showing some juice spots straight out of new boxes at the twisp stand. A friend of mine also says the burnt taste comes from the rebel only, not the mint or tobacco pods. I will have to give the mint a go, but I do love the rebel better. The cue is currently at home and hardly using it now due to the burnt taste. Perhaps I should try what you advised, but the burnt flavour was consistent with all the rebel pods at basically the same "half" levels.

Thanks


----------



## Mic Lazzari (22/2/18)

Nooby said:


> Hi @Mic Lazzari
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. I was using the cue as my only device as I am more leaning to MTL vaping lately. I really enjoyed the cue on my holiday in Dubai, except for the old leaking pods of course. However, the new 1's are definitely leak proof.
> 
> ...



Ok @Nooby ... thanks for the follow up info. I am very interested to know how you get along. Please keep me posted.


----------



## Christos (22/2/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Have noticed that with one of our very heavy users (nicotine "nazi" ), that drag a lot on the Cue, sometimes a bubble can form by the coil. This can reduce the effectiveness of the wicking in the short term. Usually when you take a few drags then leave the device for a while (as intended - because of the higher nic), this sorts itself out. You can try tapping the cue on the back of your hand or a table surface to dislodge the bubble and have the wicking resume faster ..... but this is was not a problem in our testing.


This could be the best product for seasoned vapers as well as people starting out except for one minor issue... The pod prices.

Im seriously tempted to get 2x cues and give this a go but my concern is I will be running through 2 to 3 pods daily.

Is there any discount perhaps for people who want to buy say 20 pods at a time or is it a flat rate of R45 a pod?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked (22/2/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> If we can now just get these pods at better prices I really think that this will be one of the best products for starters and discreet vapers on the market.



And if there were more flavours, I might be tempted to buy a Cue to use when driving.


----------



## Mic Lazzari (22/2/18)

Christos said:


> This could be the best product for seasoned vapers as well as people starting out except for one minor issue... The pod prices.
> 
> Im seriously tempted to get 2x cues and give this a go but my concern is I will be running through 2 to 3 pods daily.
> 
> Is there any discount perhaps for people who want to buy say 20 pods at a time or is it a flat rate of R45 a pod?



Noted, @Christos
I will pass your request on to the sales team.

I don't mean to presume - but I highly doubt you will go through that many pods in a day. Perhaps check in with some of the other users here on the forum. How long does a pod last you guys on average?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (22/2/18)

Hooked said:


> And if there were more flavours, I might be tempted to buy a Cue to use when driving.



More delicious flavours on the way @Hooked. Vasbyt. We're almost there. China is on Vaykay at the moment (for like a month!) ... December - March is a tough time to negotiate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (22/2/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Noted, @Christos
> I will pass your request on to the sales team.
> 
> I don't mean to presume - but I highly doubt you will go through that many pods in a day. Perhaps check in with some of the other users here on the forum. How long does a pod last you guys on average?


I will only be able to tell you once I use a cue exclusively for a day.

I was a heavy smoker and I am a heavy vapes too


----------



## Mic Lazzari (22/2/18)

Hey guys, I thought I would quote Philip's response to a similar concern raised very recently:

_"Regarding the price, it is difficult to hit all the right notes with this as its a balance between cost, volume, frequency and efficacy.
Our decision was to model the price on roughly 1.5 packs of cigarettes, which translates into 2ml @20mg/gm. And also price parity with cigarettes @ R30.

Please also understand that these pods are filled in China, and we need to send our liquids there to be filled, and then ship the whole lot back to South Africa. In the future we may see cost savings by bringing the filling process to SA." 
_
So read that if you were a pack-a-day guy, then a pod should last you a day and a half.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (22/2/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hey guys, I thought I would quote Philip's response to a similar concern raised very recently:
> 
> _"Regarding the price, it is difficult to hit all the right notes with this as its a balance between cost, volume, frequency and efficacy.
> Our decision was to model the price on roughly 1.5 packs of cigarettes, which translates into 2ml @20mg/gm. And also price parity with cigarettes @ R30.
> ...


Last time I listened to the pack/ml capacity equivalent I was technically vaping a carton a day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/2/18)

Christos said:


> Last time I listened to the pack/ml capacity equivalent I was technically vaping a carton a day.


@Christos are you starting k@k again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (22/2/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hey guys, I thought I would quote Philip's response to a similar concern raised very recently:
> 
> _"Regarding the price, it is difficult to hit all the right notes with this as its a balance between cost, volume, frequency and efficacy.
> Our decision was to model the price on roughly 1.5 packs of cigarettes, which translates into 2ml @20mg/gm. And also price parity with cigarettes @ R30.
> ...


@Johan Coetzee , my latest convert using a Cue confirms a pod lasts him about two days. He was a pack of camel a day smoker (The black box) and managed to quit with no drama at all.

The pod prices are reasonable considering the process and when compared to cigarettes but reducing the price further, combined with a greater variety of flavors, would be a good incentive for more people to try this device and vaping in general.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (22/2/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> More delicious flavours on the way @Hooked. Vasbyt. We're almost there. China is on Vaykay at the moment (for like a month!) ... December - March is a tough time to negotiate



Yep, I lived in China for 6 yrs and during the Spring Festival everything comes to a standstill. I was astounded when I realised that the banks would be closed for an entire week!!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (22/2/18)

@Christos R45 per Cue pod of 2ml (correct?) isn't bad at all - works out to R22,50 per ml. I assume it's a fixed price which is an advantage.

I have the Aspire Gusto Mini and the nic salts pods (4.2ml per pod) cost anything from R115 per pod, depending on the vendor. (R115 is the cheapest that I've found). That works out to R27,38 per ml.

However, I do agree that if one bought a bulk package it would be nice for you to get a cheaper rate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (22/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @Christos R45 per Cue pod of 2ml (correct?) isn't bad at all - works out to R22,50 per ml. I assume it's a fixed price which is an advantage.
> 
> I have the Aspire Gusto Mini and the nic salts pods (4.2ml per pod) cost anything from R115 per pod, depending on the vendor. (R115 is the cheapest that I've found). That works out to R27,38 per ml.
> 
> However, I do agree that if one bought a bulk package it would be nice for you to get a cheaper rate.


What i mean is, it will be an instant market success if the pods seemingly appear to be cheaper than smoking.

If you can convince the average joe that vaping IS cheaper per 20 cigarettes(lets forget about the entry cost to acquiring a cue as its relatively cheap) i.e. slightly less than a pack of smokes then you have a real game changer.

Now, I used to smoke a lot of cigarillos and it was more economical for me to spend R5000 and get them from a distributor that it was to buy a tin of 20 at a tobacconist.

If i can perceive some sort of buy bulk and save value I will definitely be using a cue to reduce costs etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (23/2/18)

@Mic Lazzari, I bought a cue today and specifically asked if the pods in the box woukld be swapped out. Sales rep said NO.

Come home to unbox and I am not impressed with this...

Should the pod be covered in liquid inside the packaging?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/2/18)

Christos said:


> @Mic Lazzari, I bought a cue today and specifically asked if the pods in the box woukld be swapped out. Sales rep said NO.
> 
> Come home to unbox and I am not impressed with this...
> 
> ...


Those look like the old pods
Take it back

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/2/18)

That must be the old stock. I picked up my cue pods yesterday and was extremely impressed with the new pods so much so that I even picked up myself a vega.






Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (23/2/18)

Christos said:


> @Mic Lazzari, I bought a cue today and specifically asked if the pods in the box woukld be swapped out. Sales rep said NO.
> 
> Come home to unbox and I am not impressed with this...
> 
> ...



Hi @Christos , yes those are the old pods. They should have swapped them out for you if there is evidence of leaking or cracking. *sigh*
Which kiosk did you go to and do you know who helped you? I will sort it out immediately for you. Sorry for the trouble.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos (23/2/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hi @Christos , yes those are the old pods. They should have swapped them out for you if there is evidence of leaking or cracking. *sigh*
> Which kiosk did you go to and do you know who helped you? I will sort it out immediately for you. Sorry for the trouble.


PM Inbound.


----------



## Mic Lazzari (23/2/18)

hot.chillie35 said:


> That must be the old stock. I picked up my cue pods yesterday and was extremely impressed with the new pods so much so that I even picked up myself a vega.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome @hot.chillie35 . The Vega is a very handy mod we have made a ton of user enhancements. I urge you to go through the User Manual and check out all the Smart Mode functionality like the new Smart Curve firmware (you need to upgrade to 3.08) and the Smart Vape Time and Puff Counters with trend line functionality. If you progress to more STL type vaping, I really recommend you test out our newer Nimbus and Cumulus tanks ... the flavour is next level

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (23/2/18)

Picked up my pods yesterday. All changes made is excellent as and the twisp cue Is once again the best mod available. Had no problems whatsoever it. Its confirmed that the product is fixed and it survived a day with heavy use. Still using the same pod flavour is excellent. Well done on the fix @mic lazari @hp botha and @Twisp

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (23/2/18)

Thanks @Mic Lazzari. After sales support is exceptional. 

Just need to take the leaking pod back and replace it some time but I'm pretty stoked at the speed and efficiency of support.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/2/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Awesome @hot.chillie35 . The Vega is a very handy mod we have made a ton of user enhancements. I urge you to go through the User Manual and check out all the Smart Mode functionality like the new Smart Curve firmware (you need to upgrade to 3.08) and the Smart Vape Time and Puff Counters with trend line functionality. If you progress to more STL type vaping, I really recommend you test out our newer Nimbus and Cumulus tanks ... the flavour is next level


Thanks. I'm heading to the twisp office today but I am happy with my purchase. Resistance changed my tank to a Mtl tank and its really a clever mod, it picked up the coils on its own. I enquired about the tank yesterday but I wasn't sure as to my vaping style yet.Thanks for the tank suggestion I will be checking it out

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (23/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> @Christos are you starting k@k again


How am I doing for almost 1 and a half hours use?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/2/18)

Christos said:


> How am I doing for almost 1 and a half hours use?
> View attachment 123547


its not a dummy 

I think in your case it might be a pod every 4 hours

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (23/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> its not a dummy
> 
> I think in your case it might be a pod every 4 hours


I'm really stoked that this device can rest on my lips like a cigar did.
No hands required!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (23/2/18)

hot.chillie35 said:


> Thanks. I'm heading to the twisp office today but I am happy with my purchase. Resistance changed my tank to a Mtl tank and its really a clever mod, it picked up the coils on its own. I enquired about the tank yesterday but I wasn't sure as to my vaping style yet.Thanks for the tank suggestion I will be checking it out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



In that case, Vega is a good fit for now. Try it out in both configurations until you have figured out your preferred style. Hope you enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (23/2/18)

Christos said:


> How am I doing for almost 1 and a half hours use?
> View attachment 123547



*Sigh* ... he's stirring again, @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/2/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> *Sigh* ... he's stirring again, @BioHAZarD


there is a reason he is in a dark room. all the nic is hurting his head.
probably passed out by now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (23/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> its not a dummy
> 
> I think in your case it might be a pod every 4 hours


I'm really stoked that this device can rest on my lips like a cigar did.
No hands required!


BioHAZarD said:


> there is a reason he is in a dark room. all the nic is hurting his head.
> probably passed out by now


I like to work in the dark.

The only "sun burn" I like is from my PC screen.

I was told many years ago I am a magic mushroom. 
Leave me alone in a dark corner and I bloom etc...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/2/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> In that case, Vega is a good fit for now. Try it out in both configurations until you have figured out your preferred style. Hope you enjoy it!


I'm loving it

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (23/2/18)

Ok. Battery is decent for a 350mah.
Lasted me about 3 hours with a full charge at the beginning.
Pod has roughly 1/4 of its liquid left.
Draw is very similar to a cigarette and it's nice and restricted.
Flavour is almost not there. I.e tastes like pretzels but similar enough to emulate aftertaste of smoking .
In all fairness this device was never bought to compare flavour etc.
I have specific devices that cost 20- 30 times the cue price that are flavour machines but need some effort to get going etc.

It has satisfied my nicotine cravings and does a rather decent job at that!
Perfect stealth device or in my case a grab and go device to give me a nic fix quickly and effectively.

I doubt you will find a more convenient product any time soon that has a great price point for entry, does what it's supposed to do and does it effortlessly with no complicating.
Literally plug and play.

That's my 2c on the matter so far.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/2/18)

Christos said:


> Ok. Battery is decent for a 350mah.
> Lasted me about 3 hours with a full charge at the beginning.
> Pod has roughly 1/4 of its liquid left.
> Draw is very similar to a cigarette and it's nice and restricted.
> ...


I second that... It's the only thing close to a cigarette that satisfies my cravings

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (23/2/18)

Thanks for the feedback @Christos. What Flavour were you using?


----------



## Christos (23/2/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Christos. What Flavour were you using?


So far the new pods - polar mint.


----------



## shaun2707 (23/2/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Glad to hear guys.
> Note that the sides no longer have an exposed clip hole.
> We should hopefully be posting soon with regards to all the design upgrades.
> In the meantime, test, enjoy and let us know what you think.



@Mic Lazzari, thanks a lot for arranging some test pods!! Picked them up now and going to throw one in a bit later and see how we go.

From feedback on the forum and the guy who helped me now at the Twisp shop, seems like it’s going to be good!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/2/18)

Nice to see the new pods coming out.

I am one of the lucky ones to have had non-leaking old pods. Still have a Rebel in mine and it's going nicely.

The Cue went on the plane last week to CT and although I didn't use it much, there were no problems or leaks

Here it is lying next to a Skyline 






Great little mouth to lung device and for me it packs a decent vape given its tiny size and weight.

Just waiting for new flavours and hope that a "Rebel Ice" of sorts is in the mix !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (23/2/18)

@hot.chillie35 I'm sure you'll enjoy your Vega. I have the Vega Mini and I LOVE it! As soon as my life settles down - within the next week or two I hope - I'm going to do the firmware upgrade


----------



## Hooked (23/2/18)

@Mic Lazzari What is "STL style" vaping?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/18)

Popped to the TWISP Stand in the Ballito Junction to pic up one of the new pods to test!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (24/2/18)

My rebel Pod I received to test is still an old batch.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/18)

i was assured the one I got was the new Batch...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/2/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> My rebel Pod I received to test is still an old batch.
> 
> View attachment 123662



We need a 'hand over face' rating .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (24/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> one


Nice to see they’re doing genuine Billet Boxes too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Braki (24/2/18)

So would you guys say I can buy this for my husband who smokes a pakket a day and is struggling with the mods. As soon as he starts coughing he gives it back. I need something that he can use that will stop the cravings and he gets satisfaction from it. There is no Twisp stores/kiosk anywhere close. And also won't be more expensive than siggies as he is now saying my vaping is costing more that a carton of siggies. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (24/2/18)

Braki said:


> So would you guys say I can buy this for my husband who smokes a pakket a day and is struggling with the mods. As soon as he starts coughing he gives it back. I need something that he can use that will stop the cravings and he gets satisfaction from it. There is no Twisp stores/kiosk anywhere close. And also won't be more expensive than siggies as he is now saying my vaping is costing more that a carton of siggies.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


If you build coils, check out the Vandy Vape Berserker Mini. The reason he coughs is because he needs an extremely tight draw which the Berserker Mini offers. It's cheaper than pod systems as you can build your own coils and rewick it yourself. 

If this isn't an option, the Twisp Cue or Aspire Gusto or any other pod system should be decent. The Cue is a great option but leaking pods are still a thing according to @SAVapeGear If you do want to risk it, Twisp has a great deal. R999 for the Cue with 20 pods. I can't confirm if these pods will be good pods without leaking issues though. The leaking pods are what got me to give my Cue away.


----------



## daniel craig (24/2/18)

@Rob Fisher Maybe you can give @Braki some advice about the Twisp Clearo 2. I prefer the Clearo 2 to the cue. I've had terrible experience with the cue.


----------



## SAVapeGear (24/2/18)

daniel craig said:


> If you build coils, check out the Vandy Vape Berserker Mini. The reason he coughs is because he needs an extremely tight draw which the Berserker Mini offers. It's cheaper than pod systems as you can build your own coils and rewick it yourself.
> 
> If this isn't an option, the Twisp Cue or Aspire Gusto or any other pod system should be decent. The Cue is a great option but leaking pods are still a thing according to @SAVapeGear If you do want to risk it, Twisp has a great deal. R999 for the Cue with 20 pods. I can't confirm if these pods will be good pods without leaking issues though. The leaking pods are what got me to give my Cue away.


@daniel craig it is not still an issue.The kiosk gave me an old pod.I went back and they swopped it for me.I also purchased some more.I believe the new pods have the expiry date on the bottom of the box.So all good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/2/18)

The twisp pods that's from the new batches is still good after four days of testing. Still no leaks and still good flavour. I'm enjoying my cue and pods thoroughly. I think they did an excellent job with the new pod batches. Thumbs up to twisp and there team

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/18)

daniel craig said:


> @Rob Fisher Maybe you can give @Braki some advice about the Twisp Clearo 2. I prefer the Clearo 2 to the cue. I've had terrible experience with the cue.



@Braki I would highly recommend the Twisp Cue to convert a smoker. I have had really good results with my converts with it. Best place to start!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (24/2/18)

@Braki go to Twisp's online site and get the Deal for R999.95 with 19 pods. 

https://www.twisp.co.za/promos/

Normal price is R399 for the Cue and R45 per pod.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaun2707 (24/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Braki I would highly recommend the Twisp Cue to convert a smoker. I have had really good results with my converts with it. Best place to start!



I agree here as well. 
I got my wife and her parents on the Cue and they also smoke a pack a day if not a bit more. 
They have tried my setups and also coughed and spluttered a bit saying that their was “too much” Vapour and not used to DL hits. 
On the Cue though, it’s more in their wheelhouse with a tight draw like a stinky but the biggest thing for them though is the convenience - no coils, wicking etc. Just a simple clip in of the pod and you a for away. 

Looking at them though, it’s the same old, you can give them all the tools to quit but if they not ready, they won’t make the change. But that why we keep trying and helping them to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki (24/2/18)

shaun2707 said:


> I agree here as well.
> I got my wife and her parents on the Cue and they also smoke a pack a day if not a bit more.
> They have tried my setups and also coughed and spluttered a bit saying that their was “too much” Vapour and not used to DL hits.
> On the Cue though, it’s more in their wheelhouse with a tight draw like a stinky but the biggest thing for them though is the convenience - no coils, wicking etc. Just a simple clip in of the pod and you a for away.
> ...



Tuesday coming I'll be two weeks without any stinky. And I can actually taste my food again. I am going to get the Cue for him. I need to try. Its just so much more benefitial for his health as well. He works in a very stressfull environment so he needs that nicotine kick much more than me.

@daniel craig @Rob Fisher thank you for the advice. Appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (24/2/18)

Braki said:


> Tuesday coming I'll be two weeks without any stinky. And I can actually taste my food again. I am going to get the Cue for him. I need to try. Its just so much more benefitial for his health as well. He works in a very stressfull environment so he needs that nicotine kick much more than me.
> 
> @daniel craig @Rob Fisher thank you for the advice. Appreciate it!



Congrats on the 2 weeks!
You doing great @Braki !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/2/18)

Braki said:


> Tuesday coming I'll be two weeks without any stinky. And I can actually taste my food again. I am going to get the Cue for him. I need to try. Its just so much more benefitial for his health as well. He works in a very stressfull environment so he needs that nicotine kick much more than me.
> 
> @daniel craig @Rob Fisher thank you for the advice. Appreciate it!



Well done on the two weeks @Braki .
The first two are the worst. If youve lasted this long then you dont ever need to look back.

Just make sure you always have your spare batts/charging cable and juice on standby for any outings.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (25/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> We need a 'hand over face' rating .



@Clouds4Days What's a "hand over face" rating? Sounds like the person/people giving the ratings remain unidentified?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @Clouds4Days What's a "hand over face" rating? Sounds like the person/people giving the ratings remain unidentified?



Hahaha no hand over face rating will be a 'disbelief' rating .
So somethimg like this emoji

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (25/2/18)

Hey guys,
@Braki , so very glad to hear ... keep it up. The guys (have offered some excellent advice. Thanks guys.
Our main mission is to get people off stinkies. My advice for most, especially parents and grandparents, is the Cue. The Clearo 2 has nicer performance, yes, but the Cue has no filling, coil changes or button to push. And you will find the old-school cigarette smokers much more accepting of it. This is why it was so important to us to perfect the automatic battery so that it is "quick on the draw" ... so to speak. It is very sensitive and fires straight away the millisecond you start to draw ... even if it is a gentle draw. Feels closest to a cigarette as can be.


----------



## Mic Lazzari (25/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @hot.chillie35 I'm sure you'll enjoy your Vega. I have the Vega Mini and I LOVE it! As soon as my life settles down - within the next week or two I hope - I'm going to do the firmware upgrade



You have to try the new firmware @Hooked ... you will notice great improvements in flavour. This goes for all Vega Mini and Vega peeps. We posted some handy tips on how to go about it in our forum, its very quick and easy. We'll answer any questions you have.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (25/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @Mic Lazzari What is "STL style" vaping?



STL = Straight to Lung or as Twisp refers to it as Direct Inhale (hold your comments ). It is also gets referred to as Direct Lung. We just chose to not use the words 'Straight to Lung' in all our above the line advertising because our mission is to appeal to smokers in an effort to offer them an alternative, but we have to also be responsible in how we portray vaping to South Africa. Smokers and everyone else that don't understand vaping are subject to a lot of misinformation and misconceptions. We just didn't feel comfortable adding fuel to the fire by using the word 'Straight to Lung'. 

So that just means having a device that does not have a restricted airflow - so it allows you to inhale faster and directly to your lungs which fill up with a larger volume of vapour. This is a more effective or efficient means of delivering or absorbing nic, but you need to lower the nic levels as 18mg is too strong. So thats why you get 3mg and 6 mg etc. Now although you don't get the same throat hit that you do with Mouth to Lung Vaping (MTL), you can actually end up taking in more nic because of the volumes of vapour and how much more often you tend to draw - but that is up to personal usage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (25/2/18)

MTL is more akin to smoking. The draw is more restricted and you have to draw a smaller volume of vapour into your mouth before drawing that down further into your lungs with a second draw of fresh air. For this type of vaping to effectively curb your nic craving, it needs to up the nic level to 18mg then can be lowered to 8 mg for example. These two different types of vaping suit different nic levels and flavour types.

Hope that helps clear things up a bit @Hooked .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (25/2/18)

Hey guys, let me know what your thoughts are on the nic levels for CUE. Do you think they are fine or do we need a lower level of nicotine? What about salts any views?


----------



## Mic Lazzari (25/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> i was assured the one I got was the new Batch...
> View attachment 123663
> View attachment 123664



Nice one. Seems like the Cue is keeping good company with BBs and Skylines! 
@SAVapeGear you were indeed given an older gen pod. Oom Rob is right, the packages with a expiry date and batch code underneath are the new and improved pods.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (25/2/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hey guys, let me know what your thoughts are on the nic levels for CUE. Do you think they are fine or do we need a lower level of nicotine? What about salts any views?



Hi @Mic Lazzari 
I like my 18mg strong MTL vapes

Even though the Cue is 24mg the throat hit is much less that what im used to. Its fine but i find myself wanting it to be stronger. 

In my little Evod I have a 18mg berry flavoured 50/50 juice with extra menthol concentrate added. The throat hit on that seems quite a lot more than the Cue. But it could be the menthol that is adding to it.

That said, i am probably in the minority on this issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (25/2/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> MTL is more akin to smoking. The draw is more restricted and you have to draw a smaller volume of vapour into your mouth before drawing that down further into your lungs with a second draw of fresh air. For this type of vaping to effectively curb your nic craving, it needs to up the nic level to 18mg then can be lowered to 8 mg for example. These two different types of vaping suit different nic levels and flavour types.
> 
> Hope that helps clear things up a bit @Hooked .



@Mic Lazzari Thanks for the explanation - I am familiar with the term DL, but I didn't know that STL is the same as DL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (25/2/18)

@Mic Lazzari how do you get the magnets out of the cue? 
Mine kept coming out and now I have put them in the wrong way and my pods don't click into place and I can't get the magnets out...


----------



## shaun2707 (25/2/18)

Christos said:


> @Mic Lazzari how do you get the magnets out of the cue?
> Mine kept coming out and now I have put them in the wrong way and my pods don't click into place and I can't get the magnets out...
> View attachment 123720



Following this as well cause I had the same issue with mine yesterday. Magnet stuck on the pod


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (25/2/18)

shaun2707 said:


> Following this as well cause I had the same issue with mine yesterday. Magnet stuck on the pod
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have some pretty strong magnets but i can't get the magnets out. Going to visit a kiosk shortly and see if they can help me.

If you shake the device around a little and vape it the magnet eventually doesn't come out for a while.
If you press it in with something I can guarantee it won't come out easily


----------



## Faraaz (25/2/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hey guys, let me know what your thoughts are on the nic levels for CUE. Do you think they are fine or do we need a lower level of nicotine? What about salts any views?



Yo definitely need lower levels , especially those that are just not used to high nic anymore 

What I hear is nic salts is much smoother but maybe others can comment I don't know much

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (25/2/18)

shaun2707 said:


> Following this as well cause I had the same issue with mine yesterday. Magnet stuck on the pod
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Took it to a store. Instant swap for me.
So impressed with customer service I bought more.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707 (25/2/18)

Christos said:


> Took it to a store. Instant swap for me.
> So impressed with customer service I bought more.
> View attachment 123784



Wow that awesome bud... great to have service like that!! I must go and get mine sorted. Just checked now again and definitely getting the same issue you had.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/2/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hey guys, let me know what your thoughts are on the nic levels for CUE. Do you think they are fine or do we need a lower level of nicotine? What about salts any views?


@Mic lazzari there's a saying that says don't mess up a good thing... The cue pods are supercalifragalisticxpalodosis. The changes are good. 
What you can do is introduce lower levels pods and also no nic level pods as an addition for the social smokers wanting to convert. Some people find the current level too high and overpowering but its brilliant for the heavy duty guys. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/2/18)

hot.chillie35 said:


> @Mic lazzari there's a saying that says don't mess up a good thing... The cue pods are supercalifragalisticxpalodosis. The changes are good.
> What you can do is introduce lower levels pods and also no nic level pods as an addition for the social smokers wanting to convert. Some people find the current level too high and overpowering but its brilliant for the heavy duty guys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


The current set up is a winner. Rather add but don't change

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/18)

Christos said:


> Took it to a store. Instant swap for me.
> So impressed with customer service I bought more.
> View attachment 123784



I  it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (26/2/18)

Christos said:


> @Mic Lazzari how do you get the magnets out of the cue?
> Mine kept coming out and now I have put them in the wrong way and my pods don't click into place and I can't get the magnets out...
> View attachment 123720


Aaah you men the magnets popped out of the pod and got stuck inside the Cue. I hope that was with an older cracked pod, and not our 2nd gen pod?
Anyway, I used a tweezer or needle nosed plier to pull it out.


----------



## Mic Lazzari (26/2/18)

shaun2707 said:


> Following this as well cause I had the same issue with mine yesterday. Magnet stuck on the pod
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that is the magnet that came out from the Cue Battery, I would take it back to the Kiosk and have it replaced under warranty. If it happened once it will happen again. Those returns make their way back to head-office and I help our Product Development Manager, Jan, check them.

If the magnet came out of the pods, you can push it back and continue using it (make sure you get the orientation right), or just leave it out and continue. If it is preventing you from using you pod, however, take it back in and we'll have a look or replace it for you.


----------



## Mic Lazzari (26/2/18)

shaun2707 said:


> Wow that awesome bud... great to have service like that!! I must go and get mine sorted. Just checked now again and definitely getting the same issue you had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a pod magnet? Or the magnet from Cue Battery unit?


----------



## Christos (26/2/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Aaah you men the magnets popped out of the pod and got stuck inside the Cue. I hope that was with an older cracked pod, and not our 2nd gen pod?
> Anyway, I used a tweezer or needle nosed plier to pull it out.


It was the actual cue internal magnet.

All sorted now thnx.


----------



## Faraaz (26/2/18)

So feedback on the complimentary pods, so glad they working well since my one mod got stolen and the other one has given up on me


So all i have is the cue,

Pods not leaking, packaging is not full of liquid, great plus (a little negative is the room is not left with the lovely smell of rebel  )
Right now for the smokers this is great, gives a tight draw and pretty strong nic hit , this all was not possible when the pods were cracked , because it felt more airy 

so well done on the fixed pods, the cue now performs on how it should perform

however for me being now a DL vaper i think it makes a good stealthy device but a very strong nic hit which almost leaves me being silvered lol @Silver if i did read the story right which might be a good thing since i do not need that much nic anymore

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Braki (26/2/18)

Just some feedback. I took hubby to a Twisp kiosk. I kinda ambushed him into it haha. The lady at N1 City Mall had a great talk with him so I bought him the starter pack.

Please hold thumbs and cross fingers that this will last. He actually likes the draw from Twisp Cue. Here's hoping and praying this is the cross over to leaving the stinkies.

(He gave me the packet of stinkies when we got back into the car) 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Andre (26/2/18)

Braki said:


> Just some feedback. I took hubby to a Twisp kiosk. I kinda ambushed him into it haha. The lady at N1 City Mall had a great talk with him so I bought him the starter pack.
> 
> Please hold thumbs and cross fingers that this will last. He actually likes the draw from Twisp Cue. Here's hoping and praying this is the cross over to leaving the stinkies.
> 
> ...


Great stuff! Keep us updated.


----------



## Christos (26/2/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Is that a pod magnet? Or the magnet from Cue Battery unit?


This is also the cue magnet. The pod magnet is about a third of the length of the actual device magnet. 
I now collect pod magnets too 
A bit of effort to extract them though out of the empty pods.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (26/2/18)

Christos said:


> This is also the cue magnet. The pod magnet is about a third of the length of the actual device magnet.
> I now collect pod magnets too
> A bit of effort to extract them though out of the empty pods.



I always thought it would be a good idea to repurpose empty pods as fridge magnets

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/2/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> I always thought it would be a good idea to repurpose empty pods as fridge magnets


Lol, Now that's an idea worth pursuing... 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (26/2/18)

All this talk is making me think I need to get another Cue! My first one grew legs and took a walk, and now that these new pods are doing so well, it might be time for a new one to take a walk... Into my pocket!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (26/2/18)

Christos said:


> How am I doing for almost 1 and a half hours use?
> View attachment 123547


Its good it lasted me 5day's as a backup as three full days on heavy duty mode

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (26/2/18)

The cue is a cigarette in vape clothing Almost like the wolf in sheep's clothing

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance (26/2/18)

Twisp hand check





Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Twisp hand check
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks to me like someone has the vape munchies... Lol now I know where my stuff disappeared to

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (2/3/18)

On pod #3 polar mint.flavour is much better on this new pod.

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (4/3/18)

Resistance said:


> On pod #3 polar mint.flavour is much better on this new pod.
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


Pod #3 still A1. No leaks. Thought I saw some condensation but it wasn't. Dry as Theewaterskloof dam the flavor is still there in the 80%region and the punch seems to be as good as when I opened the pod and used it for the first time a few days ago

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (5/3/18)

Resistance said:


> Pod #3 still A1. No leaks. Thought I saw some condensation but it wasn't. Dry as Theewaterskloof dam the flavor is still there in the 80%region and the punch seems to be as good as when I opened the pod and used it for the first time a few days ago
> 
> Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk


Glad to hear, @Resistance. Thanks for the feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (6/3/18)

Anybody experiencing no vapour or burnt taste about halfway through the pods (the new batch).

It's happening with polar mint and rebel.
Some pods just taste like dry hits and no flavour about halfway and some donnt produce vapour halfway (more or less through).

So far 2 of 6 pods have given me an issue.
Could just be my luck


----------



## shaun2707 (6/3/18)

Christos said:


> Anybody experiencing no vapour or burnt taste about halfway through the pods (the new batch).
> 
> It's happening with polar mint and rebel.
> Some pods just taste like dry hits and no flavour about halfway and some donnt produce vapour halfway (more or less through).
> ...



I have also experienced that on the new Polar Mint pod. 
What I noticed on mine was the the magnets in the cue itself are coming loose and don’t make contact. 
They come out the Cue when I pull the pod out.
I have to take the pod out and then push the magnets in the cue down. 
As soon as I did that, Vapour came back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (6/3/18)

shaun2707 said:


> I have also experienced that on the new Polar Mint pod.
> What I noticed on mine was the the magnets in the cue itself are coming loose and don’t make contact.
> They come out the Cue when I pull the pod out.
> I have to take the pod out and then push the magnets in the cue down.
> ...


Thanks. I pushed everything down nicely (no visual signs of anything coming apart) and we have 1 of 2 issues resoved


----------



## Silver (6/3/18)

Christos said:


> Anybody experiencing no vapour or burnt taste about halfway through the pods (the new batch).
> 
> It's happening with polar mint and rebel.
> Some pods just taste like dry hits and no flavour about halfway and some donnt produce vapour halfway (more or less through).
> ...



@Christos - I've been through 5 or 6 of the old batch pods and I haven't had such a problem.

They run for a long time before the vapour stops - no major burnt taste, maybe very slightly burnt but the vapour almost stops. 

Then again on the old pods you can't see how much liquid is remaining because it's not see-through - so maybe they are bombing out earlier - but I dont think so - they last for quite a long time.


----------



## shaun2707 (6/3/18)

Going to take mine back this evening and then try put a new rebel pod in and check for burnt taste.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (6/3/18)

Christos said:


> Thanks. I pushed everything down nicely (no visual signs of anything coming apart) and we have 1 of 2 issues resoved


Report back. Pod is now dead again.
@Silver I've only experienced these weird issues with the new pods.


----------



## Mic Lazzari (6/3/18)

shaun2707 said:


> I have also experienced that on the new Polar Mint pod.
> What I noticed on mine was the the magnets in the cue itself are coming loose and don’t make contact.
> They come out the Cue when I pull the pod out.
> I have to take the pod out and then push the magnets in the cue down.
> ...


If your magnets are coming out of your Cue, please take it back. I am sure it is still under warranty. We will exchange it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707 (6/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> If your magnets are coming out of your Cue, please take it back. I am sure it is still under warranty. We will exchange it.



Will do... thanks @Mic Lazzari


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic Lazzari (6/3/18)

@Christos ... With regards to the flavour drop, it is just the flavour right? The pod is still producing vapour? I am just trying to understand if there is maybe a broken contact to the coil i.e. no vapour - or if there is vapour, but with a lack of flavour? If you leave the Cue for a while, does the flavour come back? Also do you notice bubbles above the coil inside your pod? If you are a heavy user, sometimes these bubbles can form and prevent wicking. See if tapping the device fro time to time helps with you flavour lasting longer. 

@Silver ... You're still on the old pods, and those to my knowledge never exhibited this behavior.
If anyone else has experienced an issue similar to Christos I would be keen to know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (6/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> @Christos ... With regards to the flavour drop, it is just the flavour right? The pod is still producing vapour? I am just trying to understand if there is maybe a broken contact to the coil i.e. no vapour - or if there is vapour, but with a lack of flavour? If you leave the Cue for a while, does the flavour come back? Also do you notice bubbles above the coil inside your pod? If you are a heavy user, sometimes these bubbles can form and prevent wicking. See if tapping the device fro time to time helps with you flavour lasting longer.
> 
> @Silver ... You're still on the old pods, and those to my knowledge never exhibited this behavior.
> If anyone else has experienced an issue similar to Christos I would be keen to know.


2 of my pods have no vapour at all.
Another one tastes burnt. Vapour is there. Let it sit for a few hours etc but same thing. Also don't see bubbles. Tried blowing and dry sucking and juice comes out the mouthpiece and there is flavour for the first second and then burnt horror 

I'll take them back to the kiosk when I get a moment and enquire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (6/3/18)

Christos said:


> 2 of my pods have no vapour at all.
> Another one tastes burnt. Vapour is there. Let it sit for a few hours etc but same thing. Also don't see bubbles. Tried blowing and dry sucking and juice comes out the mouthpiece and there is flavour for the first second and then burnt horror
> 
> I'll take them back to the kiosk when I get a moment and enquire.



If you could put them in little plastic sakkies and label the problem you experienced with each? ... then PM me with which kiosk and when you plan to go there? I will prearrange that they get delivered to me directly so I can investigate. You don't have to ... if it's too much trouble, but I would like to get my eyeballs on them!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (6/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> If you could put them in little plastic sakkies and label the problem you experienced with each? ... then PM me with which kiosk and when you plan to go there? I will prearrange that they get delivered to me directly so I can investigate. You don't have to ... if it's too much trouble, but I would like to get my eyeballs on them!


Will do sir.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707 (6/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> If your magnets are coming out of your Cue, please take it back. I am sure it is still under warranty. We will exchange it.



Just feedback from my side @Mic Lazzari, took the Cue now with the faulty magnets to a kiosk and replaced with no issues. All good again.
Great service all round!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Noddy (9/3/18)

So I was of vaping for a while as I lost interest and building coils is just a PITA. Had a cig here and there, and discovered this beaut which is the Cue, about 2 weeks ago.
Bought one device and a week later a second.
Had some V1 pods which leaked. Even cracked. Could be due to cabin pressure as I took them on a plane. No problem, I accept that possibilty.
V2 pod, I have been told when bought, no leaking, no cracking, so seems to be unaffected by pressure changes of flying.
But 2 pods so far loses flavour around halfway capacity, and one polar mint burnt.
From my interaction with twisp on twitter, very good customer service. 

Bummer though, is I am not in SA to quickly pop in to a Twisp kiosk to fill up on flavour when I will run out sooner than I calculated.

I hope Twisp can sort these little issues out. I love the ease and simplicity of popping out a pod in popping in a new one. No messing around with coils and wicks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (9/3/18)

Noddy said:


> So I was of vaping for a while as I lost interest and building coils is just a PITA. Had a cig here and there, and discovered this beaut which is the Cue, about 2 weeks ago.
> Bought one device and a week later a second.
> Had some V1 pods which leaked. Even cracked. Could be due to cabin pressure as I took them on a plane. No problem, I accept that possibilty.
> V2 pod, I have been told when bought, no leaking, no cracking, so seems to be unaffected by pressure changes of flying.
> ...


Noted @Noddy. Thanks for the feedback and sorry to hear about your dilemma. Please check in with our kiosks or interact with support as soon as you are back in the country.


----------



## Resistance (10/3/18)

Bad news. I lost my cue. Good news my wife can't find hers now

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (12/3/18)

Resistance said:


> Bad news. I lost my cue. Good news my wife can't find hers now
> 
> Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk


I returned my wife's cue to her this morning.
the better news is I found mine lying In a garden at a jobsite. it spent the weekend camping .u was so happy to find it and thought even if it didn't work I would still he happy.
picked it up.took out the pod as and it had a small wet spot.
in cleaned it as and returned it to the cue battery and it is still working and I have not charged it yet since I found it.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (12/3/18)

Christos said:


> 2 of my pods have no vapour at all.
> Another one tastes burnt. Vapour is there. Let it sit for a few hours etc but same thing. Also don't see bubbles. Tried blowing and dry sucking and juice comes out the mouthpiece and there is flavour for the first second and then burnt horror
> 
> I'll take them back to the kiosk when I get a moment and enquire.


I have two pods that failed aswell.one is just about halfway (rebel)and one is at about a quater(mint). I've checked it with a multimeter so it is the coils.the other pods is going strong and can't complain about it.
one spent the weekend in a garden no issues it works fine


----------



## Mic Lazzari (13/3/18)

Resistance said:


> I have two pods that failed aswell.one is just about halfway (rebel)and one is at about a quater(mint). I've checked it with a multimeter so it is the coils.the other pods is going strong and can't complain about it.
> one spent the weekend in a garden no issues it works fine


Good Morning @Resistance 
Do you mean there was no load across the coil? Was it an open circuit?


----------



## Cornelius (13/3/18)

Well I hate reading this thread, I was one of the unlucky ones with V1 Pods that leaked all over, eventually got time this weekend to go pick up my replacement pods. All I can say is wow, love it! no leaking and I can see what is left in the pod. I have just about finished a second pod now ( 1 x mint and 1 x tobacco ) and no issues. I hope the above mentioned issues are isolated .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (13/3/18)

Cornelius said:


> Well I hate reading this thread, I was one of the unlucky ones with V1 Pods that leaked all over, eventually got time this weekend to go pick up my replacement pods. All I can say is wow, love it! no leaking and I can see what is left in the pod. I have just about finished a second pod now ( 1 x mint and 1 x tobacco ) and no issues. I hope the above mentioned issues are isolated .


In all fairness the issues are few and far between with the new pods. I have gone through 10 pods since my issues and not a single glitch since.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Noddy (13/3/18)

The pods I have are all the same batch. Dont have the batch number on me now
1 x of each flavour so far no taste/flavour and low to vapour. Around halfway, or where the mouthpiece ends, flavour drops.
Popped in a brand new polar mint, all good, will see how this one goes.


----------



## Resistance (14/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Good Morning @Resistance
> Do you mean there was no load across the coil? Was it an open circuit?


Greetings.
Yes @Mic Lazzari open circuit. I got them here so you can investigate when I drop it.the others are still A1

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance (19/3/18)

Greetings twispers.
@Mic Lazzari. howzt oke! Havent had the chance to come there myself. my wife popped in today for a few pods. I went with one of each.
Then she was looking to get her a cumulus, but she tells me that there wasn't one on show. she saw it on the screen but have been eyeing it for a while.
Ok to cut the nag short there was nobody that could help her with testing.
Then i also didn't send the pods with for you to check.willdo that in the week






Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (19/3/18)

Im still on my last V1 rebel pod and it just does not want to get finished so I can test the new pods,but I notice with rebel there is definitely a 'burnt' taste which makes polar mint my favourite flavour for now,cant wait for more flavours to be introduced @Mic Lazzari


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/3/18)

Resistance said:


> Greetings twispers.
> @Mic Lazzari. howzt oke! Havent had the chance to come there myself. my wife popped in today for a few pods. I went with one of each.
> Then she was looking to get her a cumulus, but she tells me that there wasn't one on show. she saw it on the screen but have been eyeing it for a while.
> Ok to cut the nag short there was nobody that could help her with testing.
> ...



Howzit. No problem, drop them off for my attention when it is convenient.
Cumulus is a great tank! But I am surprised there was not one to try, while you were there? Are you referring to HQ? I'll follow up, but I know the kiosks always keep a test Cumulus loaded with one of our HP liquids. If you like lots of airflow and flavour, I am pretty sure you will love the Cumulus. Performs a lot like a dripper, but without the hassle. Just be warned that I don't advise it if you are rough with your mod and tend to drop things  ... it's made of glass ... very cool, literally ... drip tip never gets hot ... but it can break. Just thinking about you on site! Otherwise it rocks! It's my favorite in the range right now.


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/3/18)

Slick said:


> Im still on my last V1 rebel pod and it just does not want to get finished so I can test the new pods,but I notice with rebel there is definitely a 'burnt' taste which makes polar mint my favourite flavour for now,cant wait for more flavours to be introduced @Mic Lazzari



They are coming soon! Wow, is this the never-ending Rebel pod?  When does the 'burnt' taste appear @Slick? How many days does 1 pod last you?
And yeah, I really recommend you try out the new pods. Keep me posted.


----------



## Slick (20/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> They are coming soon! Wow, is this the never-ending Rebel pod?  When does the 'burnt' taste appear @Slick? How many days does 1 pod last you?
> And yeah, I really recommend you try out the new pods. Keep me posted.


Its very difficult for me to say as I opened this pod about 2 weeks ago but I use it everyday for just a short while,the battery died once so im on the 2nd battery,im guessing the juice is half way only,but even my other rebel pod I used last year had a burnt taste from about the 60% mark I would guess,but if its not finish by this weekend im gona toss it anyway,need to try the new polar mint pod

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (23/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Howzit. No problem, drop them off for my attention when it is convenient.
> Cumulus is a great tank! But I am surprised there was not one to try, while you were there? Are you referring to HQ? I'll follow up, but I know the kiosks always keep a test Cumulus loaded with one of our HP liquids. If you like lots of airflow and flavour, I am pretty sure you will love the Cumulus. Performs a lot like a dripper, but without the hassle. Just be warned that I don't advise it if you are rough with your mod and tend to drop things  ... it's made of glass ... very cool, literally ... drip tip never gets hot ... but it can break. Just thinking about you on site! Otherwise it rocks! It's my favorite in the range right now.


Not for me for the Mrs,she's more of the dl vaper.im more into the vega and cue.but im eyeing the arcus myself

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoky Jordan (2/4/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> If that is the magnet that came out from the Cue Battery, I would take it back to the Kiosk and have it replaced under warranty. If it happened once it will happen again. Those returns make their way back to head-office and I help our Product Development Manager, Jan, check them.
> 
> If the magnet came out of the pods, you can push it back and continue using it (make sure you get the orientation right), or just leave it out and continue. If it is preventing you from using you pod, however, take it back in and we'll have a look or replace it for you.


I have a cue where the 1 magnet has lifted so POD doesn't fit now. Tried pushing it down but no luck. It was bought from Dischem so would the warranty apply there and will they replace it?
Thanks in advance


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/4/18)

Just reporting back,I have gone and bought 10 pods.5 Mint and 5 Rebel.I have the new batches of the pods.One stopped working halfway through and I have one pod that shows leaking inside the package.So I packed it away.I will work through all of them and them go and exchange them sometime.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (3/4/18)

Toasted tobacco for the vega and some support for my cue.





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spongebob (4/4/18)

@Mic Lazzari is the special on the vega mini and arcus still running? Price? 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

Spongebob said:


> @Mic Lazzari is the special on the vega mini and arcus still running? Price?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk



@Spongebob What special ?? There's nothing on the Twisp website about any specials for the Mini Vega and Arcus? I'm planning on going to a Twisp kiosk on Monday to buy an Arcus tank.


----------



## Spongebob (4/4/18)

Hi @Hooked check the link vega mini and arcys for R1000


https://www.twisp.co.za/starter-packs/arctanksdg3-arcus-dark-grey-tank-starterpack



Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (4/4/18)

AND u get free coloured seals  am i right @ mic lazzari?

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (4/4/18)

See






Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

@Spongebob WOW! That's an excellent price for both the tank and the Mini Vega. It's just strange the way that it's advertised. Firstly, one would expect it to be under "Promos". Secondly, one sees the promo only if you select Arcus tank. If I were looking for a Mini Vega, I wouldn't click on a tank. So, the promo is hidden away.

To make matters worse, the promo code doesn't work, so obviously the promo has ended. I added an Arcus to my cart, went to check-out and typed in ARCUS as instructed on the website, and it gave me an error message.

If a promo has finished, the advertisement for it should be removed from the site. Leaving it there is misleading advertising.
@Mic Lazzari.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## HPBotha (5/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Spongebob.
> 
> If a promo has finished, the advertisement for it should be removed from the site. Leaving it there is misleading advertising.
> @Mic Lazzari.


Will follow up for you hold on....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (5/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Spongebob WOW! That's an excellent price for both the tank and the Mini Vega. It's just strange the way that it's advertised. Firstly, one would expect it to be under "Promos". Secondly, one sees the promo only if you select Arcus tank. If I were looking for a Mini Vega, I wouldn't click on a tank. So, the promo is hidden away.
> 
> To make matters worse, the promo code doesn't work, so obviously the promo has ended. I added an Arcus to my cart, went to check-out and typed in ARCUS as instructed on the website, and it gave me an error message.
> 
> ...


Please make sure you put BOTH items in the basket, then the code should work. I am waiting on more feedback.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (5/4/18)

HPBotha said:


> Please make sure you put BOTH items in the basket, then the code should work. I am waiting on more feedback.



Thank you for following up on this @HPBotha


----------



## HPBotha (5/4/18)

If anyone is going to the Cape Town Vape Con on Saturday there will be lots of specials at the show, and you stand a chance of winning a PS4 when spending R500 or more at the Twisp stand. ... hint hint wink wink.

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (5/4/18)

@Hooked @Spongebob

Official feedback for you:

Please see steps below to gain access to promo:



Add Arcus Tank & Vega Mini Mod to your basket (this promotion is for the Vega Mini Mod and not the Vega Mini Starter Pack)
Proceed to checkout and add promocode: ArcusVegaMini (please note the promo code is *ArcusVegaMini* and not Arcus )
Discount of R199,95 added

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (5/4/18)

Smoky Jordan said:


> I have a cue where the 1 magnet has lifted so POD doesn't fit now. Tried pushing it down but no luck. It was bought from Dischem so would the warranty apply there and will they replace it?
> Thanks in advance



Hi @Smoky Jordan , this is definitely covered by the warranty no matter where you buy it. But to save you hassle, I recommend you try and exchange it at one of our kiosks, sometimes Diskem will exchange a device, but from what I hear it is sometimes touch and go depending. Sorry for the inconvenience and also the late response. Just got back from product meetings in China.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (5/4/18)

Spongebob said:


> AND u get free coloured seals  am i right @ mic lazzari?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk



Sorry for the lack of answer on this guys, was traveling back from China. All sorted? HAs Heinrich answered all your questions?


----------



## Spongebob (5/4/18)

Twisp mail  but i didn't get my coloured seals





Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic Lazzari (6/4/18)

Spongebob said:


> Twisp mail  but i didn't get my coloured seals
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi @Spongebob ... sorry for the late response. Was traveling back to SA. Yes, if you get the promo, you should get a free set of colour seals to match the colour of your Vega Mini. Have you come right yet? Have you contacted support in this regard?


----------



## Spongebob (6/4/18)

Hi @Mic Lazzari no not yet  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (6/4/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hi @Spongebob ... sorry for the late response. Was traveling back to SA. Yes, if you get the promo, you should get a free set of colour seals to match the colour of your Vega Mini. Have you come right yet? Have you contacted support in this regard?



I also ordered the promo - let's see what I get.


----------



## Hooked (6/4/18)

@Mic Lazzari I'm moving more towards high nic by the day - I'm a much nicer person at 18mg than I am at 3 or 6mg.
Questions:
1) Can I vape Twisp 18mg in the Mini Vega? I have been doing so. (I've been told I mustn't use an "ordinary" mod for high nic.)
2) May I vape Twisp 18mg in an "ordinary" mod? I have been vaping 18mg (but not Twisp) in a Pico.
Hope you have the time to advise me - at least on the Twisp part.


----------



## Stosta (6/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Mic Lazzari I'm moving more towards high nic by the day - I'm a much nicer person at 18mg than I am at 3 or 6mg.
> Questions:
> 1) Can I vape Twisp 18mg in the Mini Vega? I have been doing so. (I've been told I mustn't use an "ordinary" mod for high nic.)
> 2) May I vape Twisp 18mg in an "ordinary" mod? I have been vaping 18mg (but not Twisp) in a Pico.
> Hope you have the time to advise me - at least on the Twisp part.


I would personally say yes to both. Its all about preferences and the settings. I've been led to believe that @Andre Can drip 18mg on a 0.1 coil at 120w (just joking please don't try this).

Its just about using a higher resistance coil and adjusting the wattage till you find a spot you can handle.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spongebob (6/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Mic Lazzari I'm moving more towards high nic by the day - I'm a much nicer person at 18mg than I am at 3 or 6mg.
> Questions:
> 1) Can I vape Twisp 18mg in the Mini Vega? I have been doing so. (I've been told I mustn't use an "ordinary" mod for high nic.)
> 2) May I vape Twisp 18mg in an "ordinary" mod? I have been vaping 18mg (but not Twisp) in a Pico.
> Hope you have the time to advise me - at least on the Twisp part.


@hooked you know the Cue is 24mgvaping that you should be a clown

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (6/4/18)

Spongebob said:


> @hooked you know the Cue is 24mgvaping that you should be a clown
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk



Yep I'll be the Court Jester! I don't want a Cue though. What I love about vaping is the huge selection of flavours, which one doesn't get with the Cue.


----------



## Hooked (6/4/18)

Stosta said:


> I would personally say yes to both. Its all about preferences and the settings. I've been led to believe that @Andre Can drip 18mg on a 0.1 coil at 120w (just joking please don't try this).
> 
> Its just about using a higher resistance coil and adjusting the wattage till you find a spot you can handle.



@Stosta You can't get higher than 0.6 ohm for the Vega


----------



## Spongebob (6/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Stosta You can't get higher than 0.6 ohm for the Vega


@hooked the coils on the arcus are 1.8 ohm 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (6/4/18)

Spongebob said:


> @hooked the coils on the arcus are 1.8 ohm
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk



Aha! Well that settles that then! I'll keep my current Mini Vega as is, with the tank that she came with and the 0.6 ohm coil, but the second Mini Vega and Arcus which I've just ordered will be for my high nic. Thanks @Spongebob!


----------



## Spongebob (6/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Aha! Well that settles that then! I'll keep my current Mini Vega as is, with the tank that she came with and the 0.6 ohm coil, but the second Mini Vega and Arcus which I've just ordered will be for my high nic. Thanks @Spongebob!


Remember to do the firmware upgradeit really does make a difference

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (6/4/18)

Spongebob said:


> Remember to do the firmware upgradeit really does make a difference
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


I tried, but I got a message that some or other file was missing, although I had downloaded two files. I'll take it to a Twisp kiosk when I go through on Monday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (9/4/18)

The TC funtion is brilliant on the vega even mtl tastes, vapes and aromisers better.i got comps on the aroma on the toasted tobacco when in TC mode.I want to try rebel in TC mode that should be awesome,
but the Cue is still tops in my books.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (11/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Mic Lazzari I'm moving more towards high nic by the day - I'm a much nicer person at 18mg than I am at 3 or 6mg.
> Questions:
> 1) Can I vape Twisp 18mg in the Mini Vega? I have been doing so. (I've been told I mustn't use an "ordinary" mod for high nic.)
> 2) May I vape Twisp 18mg in an "ordinary" mod? I have been vaping 18mg (but not Twisp) in a Pico.
> Hope you have the time to advise me - at least on the Twisp part.



Hello @Hooked. Sorry for the belated response. I was on a break  I apologize if my responses have already been covered by the group. Just thought I would answer before catching up and reading all the other pages.

Yes, and yes. You can vape 18mg with the Vega tank, it is better on the 0.6 ohm coil as this was intended for Mouth To Lung use. The 0.5Ω is more powerful and has greater airflow as it was designed for a restricted Straight to Lung usage. But some still vape 18mg with it. I think it has better flavour delivery. But Vega + 0.6 ohm coil is perfect for MTL and 18mg liquids. 

Then yes to using Twisp liquid in other devices. Of course. Just use the same parameters. 18mg is rather high and powerful atomizers and coils that operate at higher than 35W are probably going to produce too high a throat hit that just isn't pleasant. So if you can get a tank that is geared more to a higher ohm coil and MTL, then our 18mg liquids are perfect.

As @Spongebob said, the Arcus is a thoroughbred MTL tank using a stock 1.8Ω coil. They are rare and ours is great. Perfect for what you need a great delivery on high nic liquids like our 18mg range. I think you will love the extra level of flavour delivery on this tank with our liquids. SpongeBob is spot on about the Smart Curves ... load the new firmware and experiment with Boost Curve 1 etc. You will taste the difference. I feel like I have just re-iterated everything, but I wanted to get back to you.

Ciao,
M!c

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (11/4/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hello @Hooked. Sorry for the belated response. I was on a break  I apologize if my responses have already been covered by the group. Just thought I would answer before catching up and reading all the other pages.
> 
> Yes, and yes. You can vape 18mg with the Vega tank, it is better on the 0.6 ohm coil as this was intended for Mouth To Lung use. The 0.5Ω is more powerful and has greater airflow as it was designed for a restricted Straight to Lung usage. But some still vape 18mg with it. I think it has better flavour delivery. But Vega + 0.6 ohm coil is perfect for MTL and 18mg liquids.
> 
> ...



@Mic Lazzari I truly appreciate your response. When a company takes the time and trouble to answer one little consumer's questions, that says a lot!! 

I love the Mini Vega so I've placed an online order for a second one with the Arcus tank - the combo promo that was advertised. Will this one already be upgraded to the Smart Curve?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (11/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Mic Lazzari I truly appreciate your response. When a company takes the time and trouble to answer one little consumer's questions, that says a lot!!
> 
> I love the Mini Vega so I've placed an online order for a second one with the Arcus tank - the combo promo that was advertised. Will this one already be upgraded to the Smart Curve?



Probably not, @Hooked ... get them to do it for you at the kiosk straight away.
Also recommend you go to the kiosk for the promo so you can get the matching colour seals.


----------



## Hooked (11/4/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Probably not, @Hooked ... get them to do it for you at the kiosk straight away.
> Also recommend you go to the kiosk for the promo so you can get the matching colour seals.



@Mic Lazzari Too late - I've already ordered online, because I wanted specific Twisp juices as well. I live an hour away from a mall and didn't want to go there and not find what I was looking for. No worries, when it arrives I'll take both mods in for upgrading and get the coloured seal. Why don't they send the seal with the mod? Strange. And I'm also just wondering why it takes so long - they say between 2 - 7 days. I order everything vaping-related on-line. Most of it is sent from Jhb or Durban, yet I receive it within 2 days, in spite of the fact that I'm in an outlying area - Yzerfontein, Western Cape. Just wondering ...

I love doing comparisons, so on the same day I'm going to vape Twisp Latte in the mod with a 0.6 coil, before upgrading and then vape it in after upgrading with the Arcus tank. It will be interesting to see the difference in flavour. I'll post a review in my coffee thread and tag you and HPBotha.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-juice-reviews.t48002/
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (11/4/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Probably not, @Hooked ... get them to do it for you at the kiosk straight away.
> Also recommend you go to the kiosk for the promo so you can get the matching colour seals.


Where are my seals???

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (12/4/18)

@Spongebob You are not alone in your misery - I also didn't get any seals. I hope they have the right colour at the kiosk.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/4/18)

As a social smoker (3 cigarettes week) I decided to try and give it up completely. Last night I purchased my TWISP Cue. On special at Clicks, I thought why not?

I opened it immediately to fire it up but as suspected, two of the three pods were had already started leaking in the packaging. Thankfully I was at MOA so I took a walk to the TWISP kiosk where the staff gladly exchanged all three pods for me with new, individually boxed pods. Popped the Rebel in and I was immediately taken back to my Clearo days! The flavour isn't as great as the Clearo (or expected) but it does satisfy the smoking craving - what it was intended for I suppose.

To me, this is the ultimate stealth device for times when you "feel like having a cigarette". A great product and money well spent. Now c'mon TWISP, give us more flavours!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mic Lazzari (13/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Spongebob You are not alone in your misery - I also didn't get any seals. I hope they have the right colour at the kiosk.



Let me know if you don't come right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (13/4/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> As a social smoker (3 cigarettes week) I decided to try and give it up completely. Last night I purchased my TWISP Cue. On special at Clicks, I thought why not?
> 
> I opened it immediately to fire it up but as suspected, two of the three pods were had already started leaking in the packaging. Thankfully I was at MOA so I took a walk to the TWISP kiosk where the staff gladly exchanged all three pods for me with new, individually boxed pods. Popped the Rebel in and I was immediately taken back to my Clearo days! The flavour isn't as great as the Clearo (or expected) but it does satisfy the smoking craving - what it was intended for I suppose.
> 
> To me, this is the ultimate stealth device for times when you "feel like having a cigarette". A great product and money well spent. Now c'mon TWISP, give us more flavours!



Good to hear, @ace_d_house_cat 
Firstly. New flavours are imminent, and they are really good. I have them in my grubby paws and have been testing them. They should hit the shelves soon.

Secondly, I am sorry about the leaking pods in the starter kits. Seems like there are still Starter Kits out there with the older gen pods. Our new pods have no issues. They can be distinguished by the fact that the side clip holes are no longer there and the packaging of the pods now has a batch code and expiry date printed on the bottom.

Keep an eye out for a @Rob Fisher review on all pod systems .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Good to hear, @ace_d_house_cat
> Firstly. New flavours are imminent, and they are really good. I have them in my grubby paws and have been testing them. They should hit the shelves soon.
> 
> Secondly, I am sorry about the leaking pods in the starter kits. Seems like there are still Starter Kits out there with the older gen pods. Our new pods have no issues. They can be distinguished by the fact that the side clip holes are no longer there and the packaging of the pods now has a batch code and expiry date printed on the bottom.
> ...



Looking forward to finding out what the new flavours are @Mic Lazzari 
Bring it on

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (14/4/18)

Greetings.
Will the new pods go on sale in head office before it reaches the kiosks, or will it all be done on the same day.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanTitan (21/6/18)

HI.

I'm new...As my profile so eloquently states "Noob Vaper" Anyway, I've been vaping for about 4 months now.
I'm more of a simplistic kinda guy, so I currenly have my Smok V8 as opposed to having the heavy duty mods.
None the less, I do enjoy a good throat hit on nicotine etc. as even though I have been vaping a while, the old yellow butt death sticks still tempt me.

So, long story short...I need some advice and I don't know If this is the right thread to be asking for it.
I've decided to go with Twisp, I've shortlisted my options to the final 2 and would like any advice on which one to go with.

1. The Twisp Cue
2. The Twisp Ion

Any flaws I should know about...Which would I enjoy more? Is any of the two options a better money-saver per month than the other?

ANY help would be much appreciated. Kind regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (21/6/18)

NathanTitan said:


> HI.
> 
> I'm new...As my profile so eloquently states "Noob Vaper" Anyway, I've been vaping for about 4 months now.
> I'm more of a simplistic kinda guy, so I currenly have my Smok V8 as opposed to having the heavy duty mods.
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum @NathanTitan !

Congrats on quitting, they will however still remain tempting for a while. But you've put in four months so don't throw that away.

I would suspect the Cue would be your better option, but that really is based on nothing else other than the fact that it has been received well (now that the leaky pods have stopped), and I haven't heard much on the Ion.

Maybe @Twisp @Mic Lazzari or @HPBotha will be able to give you some more accurate information that would actually have some meaning to it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (21/6/18)

Hi and welcome to the forum @NathanTitan

First off. Well done for quitting the stinkies. Its tough but just push thru and the temptation will dissapear before you know it.

Just to give you and idea. I've been vaping since 2013 and vaping direct lung at the mo. Love my big dense clouds. But.. in my top pocket, my trusty Twisp Cue..LOL Its a fantastic little MTL device that gives you that Nic boost when you need it or if you in places where its not cool to blow huge clouds or non smoking areas..

I love it. And i'm sure you will to.

And go to the Twisp store and go test drive the Cue and the Ion and decide which suits you better.. Nice thing about vaping. Try before you buy. Always.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NathanTitan (21/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum @NathanTitan !
> 
> Congrats on quitting, they will however still remain tempting for a while. But you've put in four months so don't throw that away.
> 
> ...



Hey Thanks for the Welcome! I've been reading through these forums from time to time and the constructive criticism and helpful info is astonishing.
Especially regarding the Cue, which, just by reading the earlier comments...I actually believe this thread made Twisp re-evaluate their pods 
I haven't heard much about the ION either but a friend at work has one and it seems pretty good. he hasn't complained about leaking or anything..So...yeah.
Hopefully they provide some feedback if they see this



KarlDP said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum @NathanTitan
> 
> First off. Well done for quitting the stinkies. Its tough but just push thru and the temptation will dissapear before you know it.
> 
> ...



Thanks Man, Appreciate it.

Wow is it really that good? I mean if an experience vaper (Vapor....Vaperer? )...Anywho, It tells me the Cue is pretty trusty.
Because I don't want the big cloud thing. It's a bit much in public.

I'll give it a shot, I am yet to test drive the Cue but I've tried out the Ion and pretty good so far.
Just that there's close to no reviews or Youtube videos on it at all

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (21/6/18)

Yeah look. For me, the Cue does what its made to do. Perfect little stealth vape. The only thing i would like is a bit more of a throat hit i guess. Also the flavours are a little bit more muted but thats expected. But i'm just nitpicking here. For the price, its awesome

Two new flavours got added to the range just recently. So im sure more is to come in the future.


----------



## NathanTitan (21/6/18)

KarlDP said:


> Yeah look. For me, the Cue does what its made to do. Perfect little stealth vape. The only thing i would like is a bit more of a throat hit i guess. Also the flavours are a little bit more muted but thats expected. But i'm just nitpicking here. For the price, its awesome
> 
> Two new flavours got added to the range just recently. So im sure more is to come in the future.



Yeah, Blueberry and Nut-Brittle if im not mistaken. I'm going after work to pick up the Cue device. Wish me luck.
And as a heads up, is there any precautions I should check before I leave the store with the device? Any red flags I should be aware of?
Cause I've seen multiple problems people have had with leakage..So...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (21/6/18)

NathanTitan said:


> Yeah, Blueberry and Nut-Brittle if im not mistaken. I'm going after work to pick up the Cue device. Wish me luck.
> And as a heads up, is there any precautions I should check before I leave the store with the device? Any red flags I should be aware of?
> Cause I've seen multiple problems people have had with leakage..So...


Excellent.

No red flags hey. The leakage issue is resolved. But still just check your pods. Might be that one of the old batch slipped thru.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NathanTitan (21/6/18)

KarlDP said:


> Excellent.
> 
> No red flags hey. The leakage issue is resolved. But still just check your pods. Might be that one of the old batch slipped thru.


I just picked up my cue this afternoon. So far so good. No leakage and pretty nifty product. I will say, the throat hit is a bit lighter than expected.
From all 3 pods the rebel feels alot softer on the throat.
Going back when they have new blueberry and nut brittle in stock.
In the meantime, is it possible that twisp can release newer strengths? I mean.. we have regular strength so i would assume theres also a low and high strength at the other ends of the spectrum

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (22/6/18)

NathanTitan said:


> HI.
> 
> I'm new...As my profile so eloquently states "Noob Vaper" Anyway, I've been vaping for about 4 months now.
> I'm more of a simplistic kinda guy, so I currenly have my Smok V8 as opposed to having the heavy duty mods.
> ...


Cue for you to resist the urges.it takes the craving away.
The ion with an 18ml might work but then I'd get the vega instead.either way twisp let you test at their kiosks.try and see what your in for before you buy.
But for cravings I'd go for the cue.leaking was solved so issues is past only thing is its non refillable pods but its worth the money it costs

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/6/18)

NathanTitan said:


> I just picked up my cue this afternoon. So far so good. No leakage and pretty nifty product. I will say, the throat hit is a bit lighter than expected.
> From all 3 pods the rebel feels alot softer on the throat.
> Going back when they have new blueberry and nut brittle in stock.
> In the meantime, is it possible that twisp can release newer strengths? I mean.. we have regular strength so i would assume theres also a low and high strength at the other ends of the spectrum



I hear you @NathanTitan - and I agree, the throat hit on the Cue is a bit light for me too.
I find the mint flavour has slightly more throat hit than the other two.
I think the regular strength in the cue pod is a 24mg juice. 

Would be awesome if they brought out a higher strength pod - like 30mg or even 36mg. I think that would be good. Tagging @HPBotha - is that even a possibility? For the throat titans?

When I used a Clearo years ago I used to mix Rebel with Polar Mint and that was nice - but it still needed more throat hit. 
The cue pods can't be refilled though.

If you like mouth to lung (MTL), your best bet for more throat hit is going to be to use a good mouth to lung tank that you can put your own liquid into. Either a commercial coil one or a rebuildable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (22/6/18)

Hi there @NathanTitan 
First of all welcome to the fold and congrats on getting off the stinkiest. From what I read it sounds that for now something that can deliver a good, strong MTL hit is going help you keep it up. The CUE is excellent for this purpose because it is so small compact and convenient. If you are not put off by a pen style device then I can highly recommend our new CUE 2. It really has one of the most refined MTL draws out there. Superb flavour and still super easy to use. You will find that it has more power and kick than the CUE (but it's refillable - no convenient pods - but more flavour options). If you are still undaunted by all this new tech or having to figure out what settings to use, then I REALLY recommend our premier MTL Tank - Arcus. It has amazing flavour a precision MTL airflow adjust. It will make all our flavours taste new and exciting, really. Our Twisp Origin Peppermint tastes amazing, for instance. You start to pick up a chocolaty note that makes it taste like peppermint crisp!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (22/6/18)

PS: Our Cue "condensation" woes are a thing of the past folks. All fixed up. I don't believe you will find a better working pod system out there!
We are working on new flavours all the time and your mentions of Nic strength are being heard, but I cannot comment on the plans that are in development.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (22/6/18)

@Mic Lazzari , while you're here, whats the difference between Cue and Cue2?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/6/18)

Best ever.... Did wonders for my hubby


Mic Lazzari said:


> PS: Our Cue "condensation" woes are a thing of the past folks. All fixed up. I don't believe you will find a better working pod system out there!
> We are working on new flavours all the time and your mentions of Nic strength are being heard, but I cannot comment on the plans that are in development.



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (23/6/18)

@Mic Lazzari Cue 2...? I would like to review this device I am applying here...X 
On the dotted line.
And also on that note...how bout a lesser strength pod for the cue1. I seem to have weened off the high nic by accident but still like the cue1 and still want to use it.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance (23/6/18)

@Mic Lazzari Cue 2...? I would like to review this device I am applying here...X 
On the dotted line.
And also on that note...how bout a lesser strength pod for the cue1. I seem to have weened off the high nic by accident but still like the cue1 and still want to use it.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic Lazzari (23/6/18)

Sorry guys correction. When I said “if you are not put off by a pen style device, then I really recommend” ... I meant to say Clearo2 not CUE2 .... doh. Clearo2 is awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (23/6/18)

sorry Resistance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/6/18)

Thanks @Mic Lazzari 

I went to the Twisp website to look for the Cue 2 but couldn't find anything
I thought it was some new top secret device
hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (23/6/18)

Silver said:


> @Mic Lazzari , while you're here, whats the difference between Cue and Cue2?



No Cue2 ... sorry silver it was a typo! I was typing quickly at the airport ... meant to say CLEARO2!!!

Yeah, you’re right! I haven’t been as present on the forum of late. Sigh. Sorry guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/6/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> No Cue2 ... sorry silver it was a typo! I was typing quickly at the airport ... meant to say CLEARO2!!!
> 
> Yeah, you’re right! I haven’t been as present on the forum of late. Sigh. Sorry guys.



No worries @Mic Lazzari 
Sounds like they keeping you busy there!
Safe travels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (23/6/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Sorry guys correction. When I said “if you are not put off by a pen style device, then I really recommend” ... I meant to say Clearo2 not CUE2 .... doh. Clearo2 is awesome.


No sweat...safe travels and can come back in one piece and we can design the Cue 2

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NathanTitan (25/6/18)

Thank You for all the assistance guys. I really appreciate it. I'm amazed how helpful this forum is, you guys are good souls 

*Review...*
So I've had the Cue for roughly 4 days and I've finished all 3 pods that came with the device. This was from short burst periods of using the device since i spread out my usages according to how many cig breaks I'd take a day. Basically using it about 10 times a day with +/- 8 pulls each time(not taking into account the extra 2 or 3 puffs during driving) 
Its amazing, it really is, there's no noticeable loss of flavour and the nic strength is pretty good even though i would suggest getting a slightly higher blend in the future similar to what @MicLazzari aluded to in the above post. 
I didn't experience a speck of leakage except for a microscopic condesation wetspot (about the size of a dot made from a pen.)
For me, the liquid/pods did run out a little fast too. 
If there is ever a Cue pod 3.0 that allows refills... it would be the next best thing since oxygen. 
So for that reason alone, I've decided to put the Cue on the backburner because I'm not really willing to buy more than 3 pods a month which would only last me about a week. 
I've decided to get the Twisp Ion. Picked it up today. 
The Ion does provide a slightly muted taste, i have a Vanilla flavor in there. Flavour does come somewhere close to the godsend that is the Twisp Cue and does give a fullfilling throat hit, it seems to be sucking less liquid and.... is fancier, so thats a plus .
Another thing is with the Cue is, I'm based in Durban, it's not the fault of Twisp but rather how good their product is that it's a task to get a place where these pods aren't sold out. 
I've tried a few Garages, Dis-chem, Vape stores.. and no luck. The Twisp store is abit out the way so.. yeah. 
Plus i like that i can mix Twisp flavors together like say Cinnamon and peppermint to get something Aero tasting (i dont know how that works it just does) and unfortunately the cue currently doesn't allow that. 
The Battery life on the Cue is... lets just say i purposely needed to take less puffs to ensure the battery doesn't run out by mid-day. It's a small battery so it's understandable, the design is legendary i really can't gush about it enough, hardware-wise in regards to the battery...I'd suggest maybe bump up the price to about R450 and slap a slightly bigger battery in there. 
Even when the battery is down to 10% (signified by 10 flashes after a pull) the strength of the vape isn't as strong and loses its flavour a bit. 

With the Ion, If you type in 'Twisp Ion Review' on Google, you're probably going to get Stay away, and users beware reviews. 
People complaining about leakage from the device through the air-holes, i don't know if Twisp made a design change or i just tightened the parts properly, but i haven't experienced any of that *VICIOUSLY TOUCHES WOOD *

So yeah all in all, so far 2 great devices. One of which was crafted by the Gods of Mount Olympus but... does need a few tweaks in my opinion. Will probably add to/or create a Twisp Ion thread because i see there's hardly any reviews on here or on Google for the device. 

Thanks again and Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (26/6/18)

Dude then you vaped the twak out of your cue...its that good i know.
A pod normally lasts about 2-4 days on heavy use. And sometimes a week with other mods. I use it as a cigarette when the urge comes to smoke and nothing else works other than that i got the vega wich is great for battery life and works... well,Ok on TC.other than that the vega atty is a good accompaniment to it works great on smart mode.when you at a kiosk next time check it out.also the vega mini and arcus tank.I tried it and it also does what it says...any way good luck with it


NathanTitan said:


> Thank You for all the assistance guys. I really appreciate it. I'm amazed how helpful this forum is, you guys are good souls
> 
> *Review...*
> So I've had the Cue for roughly 4 days and I've finished all 3 pods that came with the device. This was from short burst periods of using the device since i spread out my usages according to how many cig breaks I'd take a day. Basically using it about 10 times a day with +/- 8 pulls each time(not taking into account the extra 2 or 3 puffs during driving)
> ...



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/6/18)

Great feedback @NathanTitan 
Yes, the Twisp Cue is a great device for portability and convenience

The main thing is that you are exploring and finding out what you like. 
It's a journey and as long as you are enjoying it, you're winning...

PS - Love your way of mixing the juices (cinammon and peppermint) - sounds delish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Khaleel Carrim (12/8/18)

Hey guys not sure if it's been covered here but my cue doesn't let me pull for more than like 2 seconds and starts flashing 3 times .It happens all the time I cannot even pull it .any ideas?


----------



## daniel craig (12/8/18)

Khaleel Carrim said:


> Hey guys not sure if it's been covered here but my cue doesn't let me pull for more than like 2 seconds and starts flashing 3 times .It happens all the time I cannot even pull it .any ideas?


Could be your battery is dead or the atomizer (pod) is damaged. I would suggest replacing the pod and testing it out again. If the problem still exists after charging the battery and replacing the pod, take it to the Twisp Kios as it could mean that the device is faulty.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## HPBotha (13/8/18)

Khaleel Carrim said:


> Hey guys not sure if it's been covered here but my cue doesn't let me pull for more than like 2 seconds and starts flashing 3 times .It happens all the time I cannot even pull it .any ideas?


Please email support@twisp.co.za and they will organise some help for you bud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HiddenInTheClouds (7/9/18)

Hey guys, been following this thread since before buying my cue and struggled through the leakage issues, glad to report no issues with the pods leaking in recent months, however I've noticed with a few that I'm getting a burnt, kind of chemical taste, similar to when out of flavour, even with fairly new pods. Currently the nut brittle pod I have in is giving that same issue with over 60% of the flavour unused

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (7/9/18)

HiddenInTheClouds said:


> Hey guys, been following this thread since before buying my cue and struggled through the leakage issues, glad to report no issues with the pods leaking in recent months, however I've noticed with a few that I'm getting a burnt, kind of chemical taste, similar to when out of flavour, even with fairly new pods. Currently the nut brittle pod I have in is giving that same issue with over 60% of the flavour unused




Fully Agree, I have the exact same problem and was told to email twisp. I just found it too much of a hassle as I raised it in their sub forum so now its just laying one side


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/twsip-cue.t53202/#post-713325

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HiddenInTheClouds (7/9/18)

Biggest problem I have is that the twisp store nearest me doesn't refund or swap pods that weren't bought there. They've only had 2 flavours for the last month so I bought this one from a garage near me so I don't see another option but to call this money wasted and get another pod Its a shame coz I really love this device but the pod issues are really getting old. It's hard to give up cigarettes when you can't get hold of a good pod when you need it

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/twsip-cue.t53202/#post-713325[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (7/9/18)

HiddenInTheClouds said:


> Biggest problem I have is that the twisp store nearest me doesn't refund or swap pods that weren't bought there. They've only had 2 flavours for the last month so I bought this one from a garage near me so I don't see another option but to call this money wasted and get another pod Its a shame coz I really love this device but the pod issues are really getting old. It's hard to give up cigarettes when you can't get hold of a good pod when you need it
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/twsip-cue.t53202/#post-713325


[/QUOTE]

Yeah the staff at the Kiosks are useless to say the least. I gave up dealing with twisp staff. The only assets in the twisp organization i see are the two men on the forum here @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/9/18)

In my experience its not the staff its the people that they report to which is their supervisors coz when I had problem the staff was very helpful but they had to call their supervisors for permission for everything even for the smallest of queries.

So from where I'm standing it looks like their supervisors have no trust in them to make decisions which is sad as I like twisp and there products. Waiting for something that u visible see is wrong they still don't have the authority to rectify at there own discretion. 

@Mic Lazzari and @HPBotha have resolved all my issues to my satisfaction and I feel its because they higher up in the ranks and can make those decisions or they can refer u to someone that can assist u due to there recommendations. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HiddenInTheClouds (8/9/18)

The guys I dealt with were quite good During the leakage apocalypse they helped me open close to 15 pods to find one without a crack before selling me one without a crack but told me to come back if there were any problems. However it is a bit of a mission for me to get there. I understand that it's hard for them to refund or replace pods not purchased there but it is a twisp product that needs replacement prematurely, they need better measures for those cases


----------



## Mic Lazzari (8/9/18)

Leakage Apocalypse .... classic! LOL

@HiddenInTheClouds, I'm picking up what you're putting down. I'll look into it and come back to you with feedback, when I get back middle next week.

*QUICK POLL* ....

How many of you guys are experiencing flavour loss/dry hits with the pods only half-used?
How many pods out of ten do you experience with this issue?
Please list which flavours exhibit this behaviour for you?
Conversely, if you have only been having good experiences, please also let me know and let me know which flavours you use.
For those that still have these pods, please send me a PM with the batch codes for the problem pods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (13/9/18)

How many of you guys are experiencing flavour loss/dry hits with the pods only half-used? me
How many pods out of ten do you experience with this issue? 4 mainly
Please list which flavours exhibit this behaviour for you? tobacco
Conversely, if you have only been having good experiences, please also let me know and let me know which flavours you use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## HiddenInTheClouds (16/9/18)

@Rafique wow 4 out of 10 is quite high. For me it's like 2 out of 10 maybe. It's not as common but the pod basically becomes unusable. And at 50 bucks each it's not ideal that the terms of return are so strict.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rafique (16/9/18)

HiddenInTheClouds said:


> @Rafique wow 4 out of 10 is quite high. For me it's like 2 out of 10 maybe. It's not as common but the pod basically becomes unusable. And at 50 bucks each it's not ideal that the terms of return are so strict.



Agree @HiddenInTheClouds it's just too much hassle I have thrown the pods that have me problems awat, I'm not really worried about returning them just thought I'd let twisp know.


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/9/18)

HiddenInTheClouds said:


> @Rafique wow 4 out of 10 is quite high. For me it's like 2 out of 10 maybe. It's not as common but the pod basically becomes unusable. And at 50 bucks each it's not ideal that the terms of return are so strict.





I fully agree with you but I still feel that if you take the pods back to head office they will replace all your pods like they did mine. I know that it seems like too much PT but it's better than sitting with the loss.


----------



## Mic Lazzari (17/9/18)

Hi guys, I'm looking into it - just to make sure. I will get back to you when I have definitive feedback.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## HiddenInTheClouds (21/9/18)

@hot.chillie35 

When you say head office do you mean the actual head office or just a twisp store, could you tell me where the head office is?


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/9/18)

HiddenInTheClouds said:


> @hot.chillie35
> 
> When you say head office do you mean the actual head office or just a twisp store, could you tell me where the head office is?


The actual head office here in Cape Town. There address is 16-21 Frazzitta Business Park Cnr Koeberg and Freedom Way Milnerton Cape Town 7441. Hope this helps @HiddenInTheClouds.

Sorry for my late reply. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (1/10/18)

HiddenInTheClouds said:


> Hey guys, been following this thread since before buying my cue and struggled through the leakage issues, glad to report no issues with the pods leaking in recent months, however I've noticed with a few that I'm getting a burnt, kind of chemical taste, similar to when out of flavour, even with fairly new pods. Currently the nut brittle pod I have in is giving that same issue with over 60% of the flavour unused



I have had 3 pods do that to me. And I live 120km away from a Twisp store or kiosk. So I cant just pop in to exchange. Just put them asside for if I remember to take them with when I go there.

I'm very sad at the fact that the price on the pods have gone up. Just got my dad switched over and now he can't afford the pods anymore. He is a pensioner so income is very little. So he is back on the stinkies


----------



## 87hunter (1/10/18)

My 2c.

Loved my cue. Perfect for those times when big clouds are not acceptable.
Tight consistent draw. Decent flavour and sits in my pocket perfectly.

Had an issue with pods leaking. One pod lost half it's capacity in a couple of hours.
I think it's dead though.
Full pod and battery. Take a drag, lights up but nothing.


----------



## Slick (1/10/18)

My 2c 

I'm loving my cue,carry it with me all day everyday without any issues,just can't seem to find the vanilla flavour pod near me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (1/10/18)

Eventually found the vanilla pod, and damn it is awesome. Used my cue all weekend

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (1/10/18)

Dusted my Cue last week friday and bought the Blueberry pod and its excellent, no leaking and i now also notice that the pod tip is see through so you are able to see how much liquid is still left. 

My first pod on friday lasted me two days but i vaped alot, almost threw the pod out but after taking it out and looking at the liquid saw that there was probably 0.5ml still left.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/11/18)

First time i tried a Cue, I thought that thing will kill you in 2 drags, way too strong.... but that was just me pulling on it like a VGOD trickster on a HOG... Completely in love with my own @Twisp Cue these days. one of the most comfortable pod devices in my opinion and the ease of use is just excellent. Now if only @Mic Lazzari will arrange for some legit refillable pods......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (5/11/18)

Seems I need to revisit my initial review again with some updates ..... now to find the damn mod LOL think i have one left PIFfed my other two I had and glad to say I've gotten 2 ppl close to off the stinkies with the Cue !! 

In the end it's not about anything else but staying off the stinkies ..... yes there are fancier pod systems but for convenience and easy of use and flavor you don't get better in the same class IMO ... Well done @Mic Lazzari @HPBotha !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grim reaper (5/11/18)

Hi guys. Has anyone had a nic overdose with this cue. I think I may have over done it.around 25 puffs in 30 minutes and I feel like I'm in wonderland but not the nice kinda feeling way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (5/11/18)

Grim reaper said:


> Hi guys. Has anyone had a nic overdose with this cue. I think I may have over done it.around 25 puffs in 30 minutes and I feel like I'm in wonderland but not the nice kinda feeling way


@Daniel gave you a solid answer in the previous thread.

Due to the strength of the nicotine used in these pods, it is possible to get 'too much' nicotine in your system and this leads to feelings or dizzyness, nausea, headaches etc.

If this is your first time using it then it will take a few days before you get used to using it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (5/11/18)

Grim reaper said:


> Hi guys. Has anyone had a nic overdose with this cue. I think I may have over done it.around 25 puffs in 30 minutes and I feel like I'm in wonderland but not the nice kinda feeling way



Yes I would also be mindful of just puffing away without consciously thinking about how many puffs you've had.

As an ex-smoker I can relate also had a few nic highs the first few days due to ease of use and not needing to go outside for a smoke , so you tend to vape a LOT more as your body is craving the instant hit of a cigarette ..... 

My advise is to limit yourself to a degree , no more than 3-5 puff every 30 minutes that should more than keep the worst cravings away .... I know it's hard at first and if you really feel like having a smoke have one (trust me after the 4th day they will taste kak  ) 

Just keep at it , your health and body will thank you in the long run....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (5/11/18)

87hunter said:


> My 2c.
> 
> Loved my cue. Perfect for those times when big clouds are not acceptable.
> Tight consistent draw. Decent flavour and sits in my pocket perfectly.
> ...


That could be the pod. If the cue lights up its still working.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (5/11/18)

Grim reaper said:


> Hi guys. Has anyone had a nic overdose with this cue. I think I may have over done it.around 25 puffs in 30 minutes and I feel like I'm in wonderland but not the nice kinda feeling way


Take it easy with the pods. Those are high Nic content. I know it tastes great but it will make you take a nap if you overdo it.
One thing about twisp juices is it takes the cravings away, especially the cue

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grim reaper (5/11/18)

Thanks guys much appreciated for all the info.haha just had a few puffs again now and all is good, 3 hours on a buzz. Definately Gona be taking it easier

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/11/18)

Grim reaper said:


> Thanks guys much appreciated for all the info.haha just had a few puffs again now and all is good, 3 hours on a buzz. Definately Gona be taking it easier



Also make sure you drink a bit more water when you vape a lot. It helps @Grim reaper

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mic Lazzari (6/11/18)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> First time i tried a Cue, I thought that thing will kill you in 2 drags, way too strong.... but that was just me pulling on it like a VGOD trickster on a HOG... Completely in love with my own @Twisp Cue these days. one of the most comfortable pod devices in my opinion and the ease of use is just excellent. Now if only @Mic Lazzari will arrange for some legit refillable pods......



Hi there @Dela Rey Steyn ... so glad you are enjoying the Cue. I get the desire for refillable pods, I do, so many devices out there offer this. But they might not also have the advantage of being juice makers. Also ask yourself, how many of these devices plan on building a loyal fan base and sticking around with compatible pods for your device purchase? So for those out there that might not be clear on why we don't do it ....

The reason people love the Cue, is the performance that it packs combined with our flavours. Its a tricky balancing act. We have to fine tune our flavours for the Cue, get the viscosity right and not add additives that might clog and burn out the ceramic wicks like a lot of sugary liquids will. Remember, the Cue uses a pretty high-tech ceramic wick with a heating element that is printed on to it (similar to the way integrated circuits are made), nothing like the simple wire and cotton pods out there. We are super stoked with the way that Cue has been received and it is growing! At this stage, we can't afford there to be negative reviews of our carefully considered product - of which there would be many, if we allowed customers to fill it with any old juice! Twisp is about guaranteeing the optimal experience, straight out of the box - no mess, no fuss. Refillable pods would not live up to that philosophy.

I've seen some videos of people refilling their pods online *LOL* and that can't be stopped. But at least they can't complain about the crappy performance right?! *LOL* 

I also have seen some misinformation, so I would like to set the record straight ... the new pods are the ones *without the clips on the side. *Not the other way around. The new ones have had all the sealing improved and they do not leak.

Keep the feedback coming! Love to hear all your stories. Hope you keep on enjoying the Cue and all our flavours. We're always working on new things

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Mic Lazzari (6/11/18)

Grim reaper said:


> Hi guys. Has anyone had a nic overdose with this cue. I think I may have over done it.around 25 puffs in 30 minutes and I feel like I'm in wonderland but not the nice kinda feeling way



Take it easy, @Grim reaper 
Yes, our nic strength is high, but it is designed to satisfy and cure your need for those stinkies. @Daniel and @Silver offer some great advice ... but remember our nic strength is not as high as some other pods out there that use salts. Ours is a normal free base nicotine, with better flavour - old school. We can afford to keep the nic level lower because the Cue is so much more efficient at atomising nicotine into finer molecules that are easier to absorb. Simple cotton and wire atomizers can't do this so they have to increase the nic levels and then need to mask the throat hit with salts. The disadvantage of this approach is that it is harder to monitor your intake and self-titrate. This makes it easier to end up with a headache and feeling nauseous - the way you did. With ours, the normal throat hit you get is better for controlling your intake, so be mindful of that. The idea is not to rock it like a "VGod Pro" ... (@Dela Rey Steyn )

Hope it goes better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (6/11/18)

Resistance said:


> That could be the pod. If the cue lights up its still working.



Just to clarify, the light will light up, even if the Pod is not working. The light is activated when there is any negative pressure, or when you pull on the device. It is not an indication of a working pod - it is an indication of a working battery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (6/11/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Just to clarify, the light will light up, even if the Pod is not working. The light is activated when there is any negative pressure, or when you pull on the device. It is not an indication of a working pod - it is an indication of a working battery.


yup,that's what I meant,the battery works if it lights and the pod might be faulty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (6/11/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hi there @Dela Rey Steyn ...
> I've seen some videos of people refilling their pods online *LOL* and that can't be stopped. But at least they can't complain about the crappy performance right?! *LOL*
> 
> I also have seen some misinformation, so I would like to set the record straight ... the new pods are the ones *without the clips on the side. *Not the other way around. The new ones have had all the sealing improved and they do not leak.



I will do an update video soon  , nic salts does NOT work in these pods as well as anything higher than 50/50 juice is also tricky.
Apologies didn't know my little video will gain so many views but hey at least the word is out there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grim reaper (6/11/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Take it easy, @Grim reaper
> Yes, our nic strength is high, but it is designed to satisfy and cure your need for those stinkies. @Daniel and @Silver offer some great advice ... but remember our nic strength is not as high as some other pods out there that use salts. Ours is a normal free base nicotine, with better flavour - old school. We can afford to keep the nic level lower because the Cue is so much more efficient at atomising nicotine into finer molecules that are easier to absorb. Simple cotton and wire atomizers can't do this so they have to increase the nic levels and then need to mask the throat hit with salts. The disadvantage of this approach is that it is harder to monitor your intake and self-titrate. This makes it easier to end up with a headache and feeling nauseous - the way you did. With ours, the normal throat hit you get is better for controlling your intake, so be mindful of that. The idea is not to rock it like a "VGod Pro" ... (@Dela Rey Steyn )
> 
> Hope it goes better.


----------



## Grim reaper (6/11/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Take it easy, @Grim reaper
> Yes, our nic strength is high, but it is designed to satisfy and cure your need for those stinkies. @Daniel and @Silver offer some great advice ... but remember our nic strength is not as high as some other pods out there that use salts. Ours is a normal free base nicotine, with better flavour - old school. We can afford to keep the nic level lower because the Cue is so much more efficient at atomising nicotine into finer molecules that are easier to absorb. Simple cotton and wire atomizers can't do this so they have to increase the nic levels and then need to mask the throat hit with salts. The disadvantage of this approach is that it is harder to monitor your intake and self-titrate. This makes it easier to end up with a headache and feeling nauseous - the way you did. With ours, the normal throat hit you get is better for controlling your intake, so be mindful of that. The idea is not to rock it like a "VGod Pro" ... (@Dela Rey Steyn )
> 
> Hope it goes better.


Lol definately learnt my lesson and it's really strange cos 2ml of this liquid lasts me 2 days straight whereas the normal ones last less than a day. I see that there is no deionised water in this mixture unlike the regular 18mg Twisp liquids. Was adding of the water a ploy to use more juice....... I wonder


----------



## Grim reaper (6/11/18)

Just dissected my cue pod in less than 2 Min. So much for being a closed pod.all I needed was a screw driver. A knife and tweezer....... Lol but I don't have any eliquid to test. Seem this coil has no cotton at all


----------



## Cynarius (6/11/18)

Grim reaper said:


> Just dissected my cue pod in less than 2 Min. So much for being a closed pod.all I needed was a screw driver. A knife and tweezer....... Lol but I don't have any eliquid to test


Filled mine up with some 12mg juice had lying around it just does not give the same satisfaction as the original juice in the pods

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grim reaper (6/11/18)

Cynarius said:


> Filled mine up with some 12mg juice had lying around it just does not give the same satisfaction as the original juice in the pods


Had some time to waste so decided to open it up and have a look but quite easy to do it. Yup the juice inside these pods looks very concentrated. No water in them unlike the normal Twisp juices


----------



## Resistance (6/11/18)

@mic lazari and @HPBotha .If you guys can come up with a bigger device with bigger pods and the same juice as the cue pods= sales +

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Daniel (6/11/18)

Grim reaper said:


> Had some time to waste so decided to open it up and have a look but quite easy to do it. Yup the juice inside these pods looks very concentrated. No water in them unlike the normal Twisp juices


That's a bold statement about the water do you have any scientific efidence around this? I would be careful making bold statements like that based on no facts to support it just saying


----------



## Daniel (6/11/18)

Resistance said:


> @mic lazari and @HPBotha .If you guys can come up with a bigger device with bigger pods and the same juice as the cue pods= sales +


I think the biggest con for me onnthe Twisp devices is the price with so many pod devices (refillable) flooding the market I think the price is too high....just my 2c 

The referral system does give you some discount and free pods if someone uses your code so kudos for that but in the current situation us South Africans are looking for a bargain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grim reaper (6/11/18)

Daniel said:


> That's a bold statement about the water do you have any scientific efidence around this? I would be careful making bold statements like that based on no facts to support it just saying


It's not my opinion in on in ingredient list. Check the normal Twisp 18mg 20ml liquid one on the ingredients is deionised water. The cue ingredients does not have this.thus my comment to say that this eliquid is a higher concentrate. I don't have a box with me at the moment but their site also says of having deionised water which when added will make it less concentrated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (6/11/18)

Grim reaper said:


> It's not my opinion in on in ingredient list. Check the normal Twisp 18mg 20ml liquid one on the ingredients is deionised water. The cue ingredients does not have this.thus my comment to say that this eliquid is a higher concentrate.


No worries can maybe someone with a normal Twisp liquid confirm? Even better maybe @Mic Lazzari or @HPBotha can comment? Not trying to start drama and if it's on the packaging then ok but what percentage?

*Edit ok I see the second screenshot now...interesting....tagging the resident experts @RichJB @RiaanRed


----------



## Grim reaper (6/11/18)

Daniel said:


> No worries can maybe someone with a normal Twisp liquid confirm? Even better maybe @Mic Lazzari or @HPBotha can comment? Not trying to start drama and if it's on the packaging then ok but what percentage?
> 
> *Edit ok I see the second screenshot now...interesting....


I have seen the box and the ingredient list but will be kwl if we can get a confirmed answer on this because from my past experience with the normal Twisp e liquid it's a big difference as the liquid really burnt fast but it was deliciousespecially limoncello but haven't seen that flava since I started again

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Grim reaper (6/11/18)

Grim reaper said:


> I have seen the box and the ingredient list but will be kwl if we can get a confirmed answer on this because from my past experience with the normal Twisp e liquid it's a big difference as the liquid really burnt fast but it was deliciousespecially limoncello but haven't seen that flava since I started again


Don't wanna cause any probs but just my observance from my personal stance and usage of Twisp liquids. Don't get me wrong I still prefer the Twisp liquids over others...... No offence to other local makers and they do make wonderful liquids but my taste buds prefer the Twisp liquids

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (6/11/18)

Grim reaper said:


> Don't wanna cause any probs but just my observance from my personal stance and usage of Twisp liquids. Don't get me wrong I still prefer the Twisp liquids over others...... No offence to other local makers and they do make wonderful liquids but my taste buds prefer the Twisp liquids


Hey man whatever keeps you off the stinkies....

I don't think half the time us plebs grasp what actually goes into making a juice....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (7/11/18)

Grim reaper said:


> I have seen the box and the ingredient list but will be kwl if we can get a confirmed answer on this because from my past experience with the normal Twisp e liquid it's a big difference as the liquid really burnt fast but it was deliciousespecially limoncello but haven't seen that flava since I started again



Get back to you on this ... I believe the % of water is really small.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/11/18)

Hi guys. there's a small amount of de-ionised water to help with dry hits as the smaller devices like the Ion have small coils and wicks and dries out under heat faster than it can soak up juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (7/11/18)

Resistance said:


> @mic lazari and @HPBotha .If you guys can come up with a bigger device with bigger pods and the same juice as the cue pods= sales +


you can even leave the setup as is just blow it up a bit to fit a bigger lipo and pod size to match.same coil and draw as the original cue...just bigger pods and battery,say maybe 4ml/6ml capacity so its still affordable to most cue enthusiasts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cynarius (7/11/18)

Or even just a 3ml pod that is refillable with the standard twisp liquid would be a better bang for the buck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/11/18)

Basically we want an Atom, but one that looks like a Cue....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grim reaper (8/11/18)

Hi guys so heres my 2cents comments from being a newbie again. So I decided to start vaping again and started it with the cue this time. First of all the cue does what it says. Takes you off stinkies as the nic is satisfying and the draw is very similar to a cig. Slightly looser but very close. I was a 15-18 cigarete smoker and have only been using the cue in the last 13 days. Glad to say I have only smoked 5 stinkies in this time and the taste has gotten worse everytime. So no 1 this device was a God send. Wel done to Twisp. O yes..... I did not have any leaking pods. 

Now the not so good part. I have officially tasted all 6 flavours. With 8 pods lasting me 13 days. For all those that say it lasts more than 2 days then I say u are not a heavy smoker or you are using this as a secondary device or maybe ur nic needs are so low that you really don't need much nic to get you satisfied

The liquid in the pods as I said in earlier posts Seems to be concentrated. Roughly 1 and half to 2 charge on the battery per pod. The 350 puffs is not always the case as it heavily depends on how long your drags are and I found the flavour is best on drags longer than 3 seconds but mind you the juice does get finished faster.

My opinion on the flavours
Tabooco no1: it's good has that smell of tabacco. Pod lasts longer than the others maybe cos of the flavour. Cos of the drags not being very long. Add a bit of more sweetness in the mixture and will be even better

Polar mint: never really liked menthol but this packs a punch if too deep drags are taken otherwise slightly muted 

Vanilla: I have no clue what the hype on this flavour was. I personally felt it was the least flavorfull of all. Had to continuously take longer drags to get the flavour and ended up with nic overdose at times because of this.

Rebel: redbull is all I can say but flavour not as pronounced but still good.

Nut brittle and blueberry. I personally love these flavours and yes it does get finished quite fast and. Its not cos of the liquid but just me vaping it. 

With love to see twisp introduce cherry as that was my staple clearo juice back in the day cos of the intense flavour. 

All in all after 13 days the cue is still going strong and hopefully Twisp will decide to make a refillable pod as the coil is unlike any other coil they have and with being only ceramic it will definately last quite long. Definately good enough for atleast 4 - 5 refills. The current pod Liquids do suite this setup but guess flavour will never be really pronounce on this pod or any pod for that matter.

This is my personal opinion on this and everyone's taste and usage on this device will vary quite differently. So for everyone that's thinking of getting this device all I can say is that it does what it says. A few cons with the pods but all on all a really good device.when I do decide to get a bigger setup the cue will definately still be a part of my vaping life.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (8/11/18)

@Twisp @mic lazari @HPBotha .
I am happy as is, just would like bigger pods and cue to last the full day on one charge. non refillable pods,bigger lipo ,same coil ,same airflow ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (8/11/18)

@Twisp @mic lazari@ @HPBotha .
I am happy as is, just would like bigger pods and cue to last the full day on one charge. non refillable pods,bigger lipo ,same coil ,same airflow ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/18)

Grim reaper said:


> Hi guys so heres my 2cents comments from being a newbie again. So I decided to start vaping again and started it with the cue this time. First of all the cue does what it says. Takes you off stinkies as the nic is satisfying and the draw is very similar to a cig. Slightly looser but very close. I was a 15-18 cigarete smoker and have only been using the cue in the last 13 days. Glad to say I have only smoked 5 stinkies in this time and the taste has gotten worse everytime. So no 1 this device was a God send. Wel done to Twisp. O yes..... I did not have any leaking pods.
> 
> Now the not so good part. I have officially tasted all 6 flavours. With 8 pods lasting me 13 days. For all those that say it lasts more than 2 days then I say u are not a heavy smoker or you are using this as a secondary device or maybe ur nic needs are so low that you really don't need much nic to get you satisfied
> 
> ...



Great feedback @Grim reaper and congrats on your successes with the Cue so far

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grim reaper (9/11/18)

Daniel said:


> I will do an update video soon  , nic salts does NOT work in these pods as well as anything higher than 50/50 juice is also tricky.
> Apologies didn't know my little video will gain so many views but hey at least the word is out there


Not sure but I tested out the Twisp grape liquid out on my opened pod today and it's amazing. Same flavor consistency as the original pods. The only issue is that the normal 18mg liquids are 50/50 and this does look much thinner than the liquids on the original pods. Definately maybe a higher of ratio on the Twisp pods or maybe just the added water to the normal Twisp liquids thins it out. But yeah it works great loving the grapes oat the moment. Slight precipitation from the sides but nothing major. I would say maybe 25 percent more precipitation from the original pod but guess that's due to the normal liquid being thinner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (9/11/18)

A friend of mine bought a Cue recently and he said it comes with 2 pods only compare to 3 before,is this true @HPBotha @Mic Lazzari ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (14/11/18)

Slick said:


> A friend of mine bought a Cue recently and he said it comes with 2 pods only compare to 3 before,is this true @HPBotha @Mic Lazzari ?



Yes the new batches come with two complimentary pods instead of three.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (14/11/18)

Grim reaper said:


> Not sure but I tested out the Twisp grape liquid out on my opened pod today and it's amazing. Same flavor consistency as the original pods. The only issue is that the normal 18mg liquids are 50/50 and this does look much thinner than the liquids on the original pods. Definately maybe a higher of ratio on the Twisp pods or maybe just the added water to the normal Twisp liquids thins it out. But yeah it works great loving the grapes oat the moment. Slight precipitation from the sides but nothing major. I would say maybe 25 percent more precipitation from the original pod but guess that's due to the normal liquid being thinner



@Grim reaper, the water component is only used to tweak performance of our liquids for our devices, it is only used as a measure of tailoring the viscosity or throat hit for the best performance or experience. We're not cutting it as a cost saving exercise - the amounts are too small for this. 
The viscosity of the Cue Liquids are also very closely controlled for that wick/coil combination.

PS: You are probably getting more use, ml per ml, of the Cue liquid than than our 50/50 Twisp liquids because it has a higher nicotine strength and as a result you don't have to vape as often.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (14/11/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> @Grim reaper, the water component is only used to tweak performance of our liquids for our devices, it is only used as a measure of tailoring the viscosity or throat hit for the best performance or experience. We're not cutting it as a cost saving exercise - the amounts are too small for this.
> The viscosity of the Cue Liquids are also very closely controlled for that wick/coil combination.
> 
> PS: You are probably getting more use, ml per ml, of the Cue liquid than than our 50/50 Twisp liquids because it has a higher nicotine strength and as a result you don't have to vape as often.



Can we maybe get some lab results (percentages etc) to support this ? 

Not trying to cause drama , just transparency would be nice .....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grim reaper (14/11/18)

Getting ready to fill them up. Primed and ready to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/11/18)

Daniel said:


> Can we maybe get some lab results (percentages etc) to support this ?
> 
> Not trying to cause drama , just transparency would be nice .....



Doubt they are going to be THAT open with there juice composistions. And I wouldn't either if I was them TBH


----------



## Resistance (14/11/18)

Daniel said:


> I think the biggest con for me onnthe Twisp devices is the price with so many pod devices (refillable) flooding the market I think the price is too high....just my 2c
> 
> The referral system does give you some discount and free pods if someone uses your code so kudos for that but in the current situation us South Africans are looking for a bargain.




I never benefitted from any loyalty program yet. I bought so many pods, 20ml juices and a few mods.after trying a few times I chucked the card and app.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (15/11/18)

Daniel said:


> Can we maybe get some lab results (percentages etc) to support this ?
> 
> Not trying to cause drama , just transparency would be nice .....



LOL @Daniel ... Sorry, but @Dela Rey Steyn is 100% correct. That is our intellectual property.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (15/11/18)

Resistance said:


> I never benefitted from any loyalty program yet. I bought so many pods, 20ml juices and a few mods.after trying a few times I chucked the card and app.



Morning, @Resistance. I will forward this on to the powers that be. If I get any feedback I will be sure to get back to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (15/11/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> LOL @Daniel ... Sorry, but @Dela Rey Steyn is 100% correct. That is our intellectual property.



Can you at least tell us the percentage water ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (15/11/18)

Daniel said:


> Can you at least tell us the percentage water ?


 I am not at liberty to say Daniel. Sorry if this seems to be a lack of transparency, but it is not my area of expertise either. Are you having any particular issues with our Flavours that we could address more directly?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (15/11/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> I am not at liberty to say Daniel. Sorry if this seems to be a lack of transparency, but it is not my area of expertise either. Are you having any particular issues with our Flavours that we could address more directly?



If I could recommend you take it up with our support channel, or if you prefer start a new thread in our forum, and move it out of the CUE product Overview? We'll help you as best we can.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (15/11/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> If I could recommend you take it up with our support channel, or if you prefer start a new thread in our forum, and move it out of the CUE product Overview? We'll help you as best we can.



No no issues this side was just out of curiosity

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth Vaper (15/11/18)

@Mic Lazzari what is up with Polar Mint pod stock? Haven’t been able to buy anywhere in Durban for a few weeks now... even the Twisp Gateway store says there is some massive shortage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (16/11/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> @Mic Lazzari what is up with Polar Mint pod stock? Haven’t been able to buy anywhere in Durban for a few weeks now... even the Twisp Gateway store says there is some massive shortage?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Howdy @Darth Vaper ... We've had some production issues unfortunately. The after effects of the typhoon that hit China. Our Product Development Manager, Jan, has been in China all of this week making sure to keep pressure on our suppliers to get the lines back up to speed as well as the production of our new flavours. Everything will be back up to speed very shortly, promise. I'm really sorry for the inconvenience, but we're already filling pods and pushin 'em out as we speak. I will try to get updates on our shipments and post them here for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (16/11/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Howdy @Darth Vaper ... We've had some production issues unfortunately. The after effects of the typhoon that hit China. Our Product Development Manager, Jan, has been in China all of this week making sure to keep pressure on our suppliers to get the lines back up to speed as well as the production of our new flavours. Everything will be back up to speed very shortly, promise. I'm really sorry for the inconvenience, but we're already filling pods and pushin 'em out as we speak. I will try to get updates on our shipments and post them here for you.


Thanks. It's the only flavour that works for me, so would be nice to know when I can expect stock again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/11/18)

Tried and succeeded at refilling pods last night! 

Now I wish I hadn't thrown all my other old one away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (16/11/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> Thanks. It's the only flavour that works for me, so would be nice to know when I can expect stock again



Found out that a shipment has already arrived. So there should be stock as of now. Another bigger order is also on its way! All sorted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (20/11/18)

​​We’ve investigated and identified an issue with a limited number of Cue Pods. Please visit your nearest official Twisp store to replace any faulty Pods. We apologise for any inconvenience this has caused and will gladly replace them. 

Production is now back on track and all future stock should cause no issues. If you do happen to come across a faulty Pod please return to your nearest official Twisp store. 

*If you have any further issues, please contact our support team by DM or email to support@twisp.co.za, *​*alternatively you can call Support on 021 001 8511.*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (25/11/18)

Hi @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari there's still a shortage on pods. Got the last one @clicks in the N.Sub's. After looking around for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (26/11/18)

Resistance said:


> Hi @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari there's still a shortage on pods. Got the last one @clicks in the N.Sub's. After looking around for a while.



Thanks for the update. Will pass it on. 
I am not sure of the logistics behind supplying trade outlets, but it would have gone out to our stores first, I think. I will find out when trade outlets will be replenished completely.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mic Lazzari (30/11/18)

Resistance said:


> Hi @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari there's still a shortage on pods. Got the last one @clicks in the N.Sub's. After looking around for a while.



I asked for you, but it is hard to give you proper feedback. All I can say is that we have had enough stock to supply everybody in the last few weeks. As for the individual DCs and whether they have requested stock, or filled up their stock? It's hard to say. Our kiosks should be fine. Let support know if you don't right. Sorry i couldn't be of more help @Resistance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (30/11/18)

HPBotha said:


> View attachment 151776​
> We’ve investigated and identified an issue with a limited number of Cue Pods. Please visit your nearest official Twisp store to replace any faulty Pods. We apologise for any inconvenience this has caused and will gladly replace them.
> 
> Production is now back on track and all future stock should cause no issues. If you do happen to come across a faulty Pod please return to your nearest official Twisp store.
> ...


@HPBotha 

What is the issue with these PODS?

Just bought another CUE,the blue one and a couple of pods.First Vanilla POD has no Flavor and I am getting a burned taste from the first pull.

It is not like my previous Vanilla Pods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Slick (30/11/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> @HPBotha
> 
> What is the issue with these PODS?
> 
> ...


I am having the same issue with my vanilla pod,will go exchange it this weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (30/11/18)

Slick said:


> I am having the same issue with my vanilla pod,will go exchange it this weekend


I bought 6 Vanilla Pods. I hope they are not all like this. They are all from the same batch. It taste and smell like burned plastic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (30/11/18)

I bought 3 vanilla pods,my 1st pod was okay,2nd pod tasted burnt so put it aside to replace,3rd 1 i sold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (1/12/18)

I had two tobacco pods that dissapointed me. Burnt my throat on the first pod and was nowhere near anything so I had to finish it.
Second tobacco pod, I replaced with a rebel @Mic Lazzari @HPBotha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reaper (1/12/18)

Grim reaper said:


> Getting ready to fill them up. Primed and ready to go.



Are the throat hits as good as the normal pods?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/12/18)

someone was looking for Pods the other day?

https://www.vapeclouds.co.za/collections/twisp

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (9/12/18)

Heard Twisp came out with a gold colour Cue,anyone have it already?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/18)

Slick said:


> Heard Twisp came out with a gold colour Cue,anyone have it already?



I saw it at the Twisp stand last night... nearly bought one just because!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Slick (9/12/18)

Ok I bought 1

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/12/18)

Slick said:


> Ok I bought 1
> 
> View attachment 153446



And - how you finding it @Slick ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (9/12/18)

Silver said:


> And - how you finding it @Slick ?


It's not my 1st Cue @Silver ,I had the grey colour which I was using for a few months but sold it to buy the blue,the kiosk was sold out with the blue so I bought the gold,I'm very happy with it,also I have used it when I travelled overseas and I feel every vaper or smoker should have one on the plane because it does the job without anyone knowing,and here it's in my pocket everyday as a backup,I love this device

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (17/12/18)

Hi guys ....

*Gold Cue has some tricks up its sleeve! Not sure if you know this?*
It has a cool new 2 colour LED battery indicator mode that lets you know your battery status every time you drop in a pod. Or if you want to know, without drawing on the device ... just lift and drop the pod ... can easily be done with one hand ... it's the click that helps you think 

AND now, when your battery level drops into the "Danger Zone" (Kenny Loggins voice) ... it changes to RED. Easier to use the device this way ... you are less likely to run into a flat battery without warning 

Hope you all enjoy the Festive Season ... and your Gold Cue.

Regards and Best Wishes,

M!c

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/12/18)

Slick said:


> It's not my 1st Cue @Silver ,I had the grey colour which I was using for a few months but sold it to buy the blue,the kiosk was sold out with the blue so I bought the gold,I'm very happy with it,also I have used it when I travelled overseas and I feel every vaper or smoker should have one on the plane because it does the job without anyone knowing,and here it's in my pocket everyday as a backup,I love this device



Great little stealth device indeed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (18/12/18)

So there still seems to be supply issues with blueberry pods. I haven't come across one in a few months.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/12/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> So there still seems to be supply issues with blueberry pods. I haven't come across one in a few months.


We have plenty in Limpopo...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (7/1/19)

See there is now a Mango Ice cue pod 
But website hasnt been updated on this and the new colours on the Cue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/1/19)

Ruwaid said:


> See there is now a Mango Ice cue pod
> But website hasnt been updated on this and the new colours on the Cue.



Wife would love this! Where did you see them bro?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KarlDP (7/1/19)

No blueberry cue pods again at Canal Walk.. Seems every time i go there they out of stock.. LOL.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (7/1/19)

@ace_d_house_cat afriend sent me a pic of it whilst he was at a Twisp Kiosk.
I would check there first bru

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/1/19)

KarlDP said:


> No blueberry cue pods again at Canal Walk.. Seems every time i go there they out of stock.. LOL.



You mean Canal Walk and ALL OF GAUTENG? 

Due to pod flavour availability my wife seems to be vaping my ATOM more than anything else these days. My vape cupboard always seems to have the juice we vape available

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KarlDP (7/1/19)

Yup know that feeling as i put my cue away when i cannot find any pods, then my Vega mini/Arcus combo gets all my attention.. throw in some of the new Limited edition Mango ice or Rebel ice and i'm a happy camper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (7/1/19)

I was at Musgrave mall in Durban and also heard Mango pods were released but they were sold out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/1/19)

Slick said:


> I was at Musgrave mall in Durban and also heard Mango pods were released but they were sold out

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/1/19)

I have owned 7 cue devices. Gave 6 of these to friends and family who wanted to quit smoking. Last one is still in my vape bag as a backup or when I need to stealth vape, but I rarely use it because I cant find Blueberry or Vanilla pods at my local vape stands. And buying them online is not really an option because with a couple of kiosks / retailers close by it doesn't make sense paying for shipping.

@Mic Lazzari - I am sorry to say this, but if @Twisp doesn't sort out the pod supply problem, the CUE will go from having a supply issue to a demand issue. As in the demand for CUE devices will drop. Just my 2c...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (8/1/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> I have owned 7 cue devices. Gave 6 of these to friends and family who wanted to quit smoking. Last one is still in my vape bag as a backup or when I need to stealth vape, but I rarely use it because I cant find Blueberry or Vanilla pods at my local vape stands. And buying them online is not really an option because with a couple of kiosks / retailers close by it doesn't make sense paying for shipping.
> 
> @Mic Lazzari - I am sorry to say this, but if @Twisp doesn't sort out the pod supply problem, the CUE will go from having a supply issue to a demand issue. As in the demand for CUE devices will drop. Just my 2c...



Agree with you fully. For me, to get pods (my favourite flavours. They have plenty of mint/tobacco/rebel which i dont want) must be as simple as going to my closest kiosk and pick a couple up. I am not prepared to order online from a retailer and pay shipping, plus the twisp website is still not very good at the mo. For me it simply feels like one big advertising space for SOME of their products. 

Sorry. Hope i'm not being moaner. Just feels.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (8/1/19)

KarlDP said:


> Agree with you fully. For me, to get pods (my favourite flavours. They have plenty of mint/tobacco/rebel which i dont want) must be as simple as going to my closest kiosk and pick a couple up. I am not prepared to order online from a retailer and pay shipping, plus the twisp website is still not very good at the mo. For me it simply feels like one big advertising space for SOME of their products.
> 
> Sorry. Hope i'm not being moaner. Just feels.



Am with you guys on this. I use my SBSA UCount rewards points to buy the wife pods from Clicks. To be frank; 9/10 times there's just Tobacco and Polar Mint on the shelves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/1/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Am with you guys on this. I use my SBSA UCount rewards points to buy the wife pods from Clicks. To be frank; 9/10 times there's just Tobacco and Polar Mint on the shelves.


Lucky you. I've only seen tobacco at my local Clicks. Dischem's pod shelves are always empty.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Ruwaid (8/1/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> Lucky you. I've only seen tobacco at my local Clicks. Dischem's pod shelves are always empty.


I agree fully, Dischem shelves for the pods are always empty! Asked the guys there cos I thought they were just selling fast but seems like they not stocking up fast enough!
For me its pod availability, pod flavour availability and cracked pods (although this is less and less with newer pods but still a small issue)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/1/19)

I don't have Pod problems, because i only use the tobacco ones, lol!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/1/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I don't have Pod problems, because i only use the tobacco ones, lol!


You must be their only tobacco vaper. They should give you a medal

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ruwaid (8/1/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> You must be their only tobacco vaper. They should give you a medal


that tobacco pod was the next best thing to sliced bread for me just after I quit smoking and vaped the Cue only. As the palate changes and the liss for cigarettes depletes I couldn't vape much of that pod. But it was my go-to-pod each vape and still a very good tobacco compared to many others.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/1/19)

Ruwaid said:


> that tobacco pod was the next best thing to sliced bread for me just after I quit smoking and vaped the Cue only. As the palate changes and the liss for cigarettes depletes I couldn't vape much of that pod. But it was my go-to-pod each vape and still a very good tobacco compared to many others.


Not knocking your choice of flavor. 

In fact, it's exactly the same here. I had a couple of those tobacco pods before moving on as they simply filled the gap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Twisp (8/1/19)

Ruwaid said:


> See there is now a Mango Ice cue pod
> But website hasnt been updated on this and the new colours on the Cue.


Sorry for the inconvenience here. You are welcome to order from us directly. Just pop an email with your order to inga@twisp.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP (8/1/19)

Twisp said:


> Sorry for the inconvenience here. You are welcome to order from us directly. Just pop an email with your order to inga@twisp.co.za



Do you have the Rebel ice pods available as well? As well as blueberry pods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twisp (8/1/19)

KarlDP said:


> Do you have the Rebel ice pods available as well? As well as blueberry pods


Hi there! Sorry about the Blueberry pod OOS. We are working on it and hoping to have them back in stock early next month (If all goes well maybe sooner). Rebel Ice is in development and will be launched this year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/1/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> You must be their only tobacco vaper. They should give you a medal


or some tobacco pods....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## LFC (15/2/19)

Hi, is there currently a problem with cue pods burning out prematurely? 

Bought 20 pods recently and about 8 of them are burnt with 75% liquid still in, 2 of them started burning after 10 draws?

Thanks

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (15/2/19)

LFC said:


> Hi, is there currently a problem with cue pods burning out prematurely?
> 
> Bought 20 pods recently and about 8 of them are burnt with 75% liquid still in, 2 of them started burning after 10 draws?
> 
> Thanks



This has happened to mine as well but I thought it was all in my head. Didn't mention it because it's only happened to one pod of ours.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LFC (15/2/19)

@Mic Lazzari @HPBotha can we take these pods back to the kiosks for replacements?

I've been chucking away the odd bad pod here and there but this is becoming a problem now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (15/2/19)

Hi guy's.
I went to get me the twisp tobacco 18mg because I craved it.
It was mirky and had to opt for rebel instead.
Tobacco pod burnt my throat.


----------



## Darth Vaper (17/2/19)

LFC said:


> Hi, is there currently a problem with cue pods burning out prematurely?
> 
> Bought 20 pods recently and about 8 of them are burnt with 75% liquid still in, 2 of them started burning after 10 draws?
> 
> Thanks



This is a major problem of late - I’m getting these burnt coil / dry hit issues with at least 50% of the pods these days! Never used to have this many issues 6 months ago. I would rather have leaking pods than this. And it’s not just me... a lot of people I know who buy Cue pods are having the exact same issue. 
On top of that, stock has been a major ongoing issue in Durban. Like nothing for weeks.
Such a pity - so much potential, but these problems really make it hard to rely on the Cue as a dependable vape option.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (18/2/19)

So another visit to the TWISP kiosk at Mall of Africa on Saturday and SURPRISE SURPRISE... They had Tobacco pods only.

I wonder if the negotiations between TWISP and TWISP have broken down and they couldn't come to an agreement .

After numerous concerns raised, complaints and given them many chances the concern (or lack of) from the company itself is rather hippo-critical. This post is not to create an argument or to start anything of a negative nature rather just to state that I have had enough. I've thrown all my TWISP devices in the bin and (this hurts the most) even though it's a local company, I won't be supporting them going forward.


----------



## KarlDP (18/2/19)

I have returned 2 x blueberry Cue pods in the last 2 weeks. And threw away half a bottle of Rebel Ice as it was burning out my Tyko coils within 1 day.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (18/2/19)

LFC said:


> @Mic Lazzari @HPBotha can we take these pods back to the kiosks for replacements?
> 
> I've been chucking away the odd bad pod here and there but this is becoming a problem now.



Hello @LFC ... yes you can take them back to be exchanged.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faraaz (18/2/19)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hello @LFC ... yes you can take them back to be exchanged.


Don't forgot T&C's apply, the staff make up their own ones 

The Social Media Pages say you don't require POP, but kiosk says you do,
They give you one hell of a look when you bring back half empty pods, mind you the other half leaked out into the packaging (they dont even leak from the bottom anymore, they leak out the top) Don't even try hitting me up with the heat story, i do not store my pods in the car, i have even rewicked other pod systems and they don't leak like this, mind you, i am the last person you should ask to do such a thing like rewicking a pod system , they make you look like a beggar turning the pod from side to side in the air and then "HOW but you SMOKED half this thing" 

And then finally we put it in the test cue device and the non vapers at the kiosk do a "taste" and literally smell the flavour and the famous "but it smells fine"

If i was paying R20 i wouldve accepted that kind of lousy service, but when paying R50, that just does not cut it at all 

I surely do like free things but standing like a beggar at the kiosk every weekend and still getting that kind of service is terrible

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Twisp (20/2/19)

Hi guys, 

We are aware that there may still be some faulty Pods in the market. Please be assured we are working on the issue as fast as possible to ensure all Pods are 100%. 

Any faulty Pods, regardless of where they have been purchased can be exchanged at any of our dedicated Twisp stores without proof of purchase. We apologise for the inconvenience. 

@Faraaz, the service you received goes against what we stand for and we are sorry for your experience at our store. Please can you pop us a message with the store you visited so that we may investigate further?

For support related questions you are welcome to contact our Support Team on 021 001 8511 or support@twisp.co.za.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz (20/2/19)

Twisp said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We are aware that there may still be some faulty Pods in the market. Please be assured we are working on the issue as fast as possible to ensure all Pods are 100%.
> 
> ...


That's what you say, seems like you train your staff otherwise,

I ain't going to beg your support Team, i did enough of that, thats what lead me to discovering the world of vaping out here 

As for me i can stay of the stinkies with other methods, not the people that i give cue's to and assure them its worth the R50 per pod and have the exact same experience at your kiosk,


----------



## Slick (20/2/19)

Twisp said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We are aware that there may still be some faulty Pods in the market. Please be assured we are working on the issue as fast as possible to ensure all Pods are 100%.
> 
> ...


@Twisp I just took a screenshot of this message so if I ever have a problem I will show this message to the person behind the counter,maybe we should all do that,I never had a problem getting pods replaced till now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz (20/2/19)

Slick said:


> @Twisp I just took a screenshot of this message so if I ever have a problem I will show this message to the person behind the counter,maybe we should all do that,I never had a problem getting pods replaced till now


There is an official message on Facebook and Instagram which you could use aswell, unfortunately at our one that does not work either 

For problematic things in life i always keep receipts, finding them could be a problem, but why would one have to worry when it says you do not need it


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (23/2/19)

Does anyone know what the VG/PG ratio is in the CUE pods - I see it is not on the packaging 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraaz (23/2/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Does anyone know what the VG/PG ratio is in the CUE pods - I see it is not on the packaging
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would also like to know


----------



## Slick (24/2/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Does anyone know what the VG/PG ratio is in the CUE pods - I see it is not on the packaging
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think @Twisp has kept that secret as they use distilled water as well,not only VG PG

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/3/19)

Whoop Whoop!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (18/3/19)

I wonder for how long...


----------



## Faraaz (18/3/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I wonder for how long...


 That was my exact words when i seen on Facebook


----------



## Silver (18/3/19)

Good to hear
Need to get one or two more pods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HiddenInTheClouds (21/3/19)

Just been to my nearest kiosk a week after this. There were only 3 flavours available and when I asked about mango ice the assistant looked at me like I asked for a big mac. Don't think she's ever heard of mango ice. I really think the issues with the service at kiosks are due to people who know nothing about the product itself being employed to sell them. At the same kiosk I was assisted by a really well informed guy who was professional. Unless he's there next time I'll probably just walk past. The product is worth it, I'm just hoping the issues with supply, distribution and service are dealt with before I get too annoyed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobZ_1989 (22/3/19)

Hey guys, is there any way that Twisp could set up recycling bins or something at the kiosks for old cue pods? These pods are creating quite a bit of plastic waste and cant be directly recycled because of the magnets and such in them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (22/3/19)

So.

Where can I find some cue pods ? 
Every filling station, dischem, clicks, spar in JHB North seems to be sold out. 
Wanted tobacco and the mango ice. 
Would have settled for pretty much anything eventually. 
But zero stock everywhere.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (22/3/19)

M.Adhir said:


> So.
> 
> Where can I find some cue pods ?
> Every filling station, dischem, clicks, spar in JHB North seems to be sold out.
> ...



5 days later and stock is an issue again  I'm not surprised. 

I'm going to visit the TWISP kiosk and Click at Mall Of Africa this afternoon, hoping to get a pod or two. That said, I don't have my hopes up.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/3/19)

Seems like @Twisp needs a new regional manager for Gauteng, @Mic Lazzari, I volunteer my services...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (22/3/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> 5 days later and stock is an issue again  I'm not surprised.
> 
> I'm going to visit the TWISP kiosk and Click at Mall Of Africa this afternoon, hoping to get a pod or two. That said, I don't have my hopes up.



Yeah. I've been to about 10 or 12 shops between yesterday and today. 

Pretty much given up hope and gonna shelf the Cue as a result.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah. I've been to about 10 or 12 shops between yesterday and today.
> 
> Pretty much given up hope and gonna shelf the Cue as a result.



Hi @M.Adhir
I was at the tobacconist in Rosebank Mall today (opposite the Woolies, near the entrance of the mall)
They had all the flavours except the one i wanted which was Mango Ice
They had all the others, tobacco too
They said they may get Mango Ice next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VanillaVape (25/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Whoop Whoop!
> View attachment 160953
> View attachment 160953
> View attachment 160953



YAY!!!
Looking Forward to that clients are getting antsy for their cue flavor fix.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/3/19)

No new pods in Louis Trichardt yet, and not a single Arcus coil to be bought I'm serious @Twisp, I can be a good regional rep for you


----------



## GlamGirl (4/10/20)

Grim reaper said:


> Not sure but I tested out the Twisp grape liquid out on my opened pod today and it's amazing. Same flavor consistency as the original pods. The only issue is that the normal 18mg liquids are 50/50 and this does look much thinner than the liquids on the original pods. Definately maybe a higher of ratio on the Twisp pods or maybe just the added water to the normal Twisp liquids thins it out. But yeah it works great loving the grapes oat the moment. Slight precipitation from the sides but nothing major. I would say maybe 25 percent more precipitation from the original pod but guess that's due to the normal liquid being thinner




I would also love to know the makeup of the pods juice. Other juice just does not give the exact throat hit.
I wouldn't change a thing...except for maybe a fill port and that exact same juices. Absolutely love the Twisp Cue...quite stinkies 2 years ago thanks to the Twisp Cue

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## GlamGirl (4/10/20)

Mic Lazzari said:


> @Grim reaper, the water component is only used to tweak performance of our liquids for our devices, it is only used as a measure of tailoring the viscosity or throat hit for the best performance or experience. We're not cutting it as a cost saving exercise - the amounts are too small for this.
> The viscosity of the Cue Liquids are also very closely controlled for that wick/coil combination.
> 
> PS: You are probably getting more use, ml per ml, of the Cue liquid than than our 50/50 Twisp liquids because it has a higher nicotine strength and as a result you don't have to vape as often.




We would love to know the exact viscosity...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## GlamGirl (4/10/20)

Mic Lazzari said:


> @Grim reaper, the water component is only used to tweak performance of our liquids for our devices, it is only used as a measure of tailoring the viscosity or throat hit for the best performance or experience. We're not cutting it as a cost saving exercise - the amounts are too small for this.
> The viscosity of the Cue Liquids are also very closely controlled for that wick/coil combination.
> 
> PS: You are probably getting more use, ml per ml, of the Cue liquid than than our 50/50 Twisp liquids because it has a higher nicotine strength and as a result you don't have to vape as often.




May I just add that there is a new device Smok Nfix, which is now very close to the Cue experience and maybe going refillable will keep you at the top of the list.

I have it as a backup device should I run out of pods and don't want to pay garage prices for a pod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cornelius (18/10/21)

Good day 

Haven't been to active on the forum of late. 
After years of trying to get of the smokes, the wife has finally decided to quit, on her own!!!. 
I have given her every pod system, disposable etc known to man. However the 2 devices that really seem to work is the CUE and a disposable called Vozol. 
The challenge is to find a steady supply of Cue pods, however our local Dischem had a mother load yesterday which afforded me an opportunity to stock up. Bringing me to my question, do anyone know where we can find cue devices? I searched online but haven't had much luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (19/10/21)

Cornelius said:


> Good day
> 
> Haven't been to active on the forum of late.
> After years of trying to get of the smokes, the wife has finally decided to quit, on her own!!!.
> ...



Cue devices are no longer available. Cue pods are only available if someone has left-over stock. 

The Cue has been replaced by the Vuse e-pod. You can take a Cue device to a kiosk and swop it (no charge) for a Vuse, so do that when your Cue pods are finished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (19/10/21)

Hooked said:


> Cue devices are no longer available. Cue pods are only available if someone has left-over stock.
> 
> The Cue has been replaced by the Vuse e-pod. You can take a Cue device to a kiosk and swop it (no charge) for a Vuse, so do that when your Cue pods are finished.


Thanks Hooked.
We don't particularly like the Vuse device, we have 1 (and a broken one). 
I was hoping some vendors might have a cue or 2 lying in a cupboard or something. 

Will see what else I can find. The Cue just seems to have a very particular throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh (19/10/21)

Cornelius said:


> Thanks Hooked.
> We don't particularly like the Vuse device, we have 1 (and a broken one).
> I was hoping some vendors might have a cue or 2 lying in a cupboard or something.
> 
> Will see what else I can find. The Cue just seems to have a very particular throat hit.


Maybe try these guys

http://tobaccoville.co.za/product/twisp-cue-pod-starter-kit/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (19/10/21)

Cornelius said:


> Thanks Hooked.
> We don't particularly like the Vuse device, we have 1 (and a broken one).
> I was hoping some vendors might have a cue or 2 lying in a cupboard or something.
> 
> Will see what else I can find. The Cue just seems to have a very particular throat hit.



Try and get hold of @HPBotha. It's an outdated pod but maybe he could help.
I was also looking to get one for myself again.


----------



## Cornelius (20/10/21)

Good day 

Thank you for the replies, I think I may have found an alternative.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (21/10/21)

Cornelius said:


> Good day
> 
> Thank you for the replies, I think I may have found an alternative.



Do tell! I'm really interested ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

